# Le 7 sorelle: corsa all'Europa, alla Champions e allo Scudetto - 2



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Si continua da qui:
https://www.milanworld.net/le-7-sor...a-alla-champions-e-allo-scudetto-vt97280.html

*Chiederei cortesemente a chi commenta di non andare continuamente OT e di attenersi ai dati riportati, altrimenti continueranno a chiudere i thread. 
*
Proseguono statistiche a partire dal secondo post.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*MILANESI PER IL TRONO D'INVERNO

*






La 18esima giornata e penultima giornata del girone di andata ha visto come protagonista l'Inter che è l'unica tra le grandi ad aver battuto la Juventus e di fatto ha recuperato sul Milan i 3 punti che i rossoneri hanno lasciato contro la squadra di Pirlo. Tra le due milanesi ci sono ancora 3 punti di differenza, ma il Milan deve ancora giocare uno scontro diretto con l'Atalanta, quello di sabato prossimo. 

Bruttissima botta psicologica per la Juve che ha perso praticamente senza lottare e adesso deve affrontare la Supercoppa e poi ospitare il Bologna prima del giro di boa. 

Il Milan continua a perdere i pezzi tra infortuni e squalifiche, ma non ha ancora smesso di macinare punti, anzi è di nuovo la squadra che ne ha fatti di più nelle ultime cinque.
La Roma non riesce proprio a ingranare negli scontri diretti e anzi rimedia una brutta sconfitta nel derby che rimette in corsa la Lazio.

Punti persi: è l'Atalanta a far registrare il segno negativo in questa giornata, fermata in casa dal Genoa. Gasperini potrebbe comunque accorciare le distanze dalla vetta vincendo il recupero a Udine, ma non può tassativamente fallire nemmeno il match successivo, quello di San Siro. 

Ottima ripresa del Napoli che torna a vincere sul proprio campo, dilagando sulla Fiorentina dopo lo stop inatteso con lo Spezia. 

*PUNTI NELLE ULTIME 5 PARTITE
*MILAN 12
ATALANTA 11
INTER 10
NAPOLI 10
ROMA 10
LAZIO 10
JUVENTUS 9

La differenza tra le sorelle nelle ultime 5 partite è minima, solo 3 punti dal Milan fino alla Juventus. Ecco perché la classifica continua a rimanere corta. Milan e Atalanta sono seppur di poco le squadre più in forma e il confronto di sabato prossimo sarà interessantissimo. *

CLASSIFICA PUNTI PERSI*
ROMA -1
MILAN -4
INTER -5
JUVENTUS -5
NAPOLI -6
ATALANTA -10
LAZIO -11

*CLASSIFICA PUNTI SCONTRI DIRETTI *
MILAN ***** 10/18
INTER ****** 9/18
ATALANTA ***** 8/18
NAPOLI ***** 6/18
JUVENTUS ***** 6/18
LAZIO ****** 6/18
ROMA ****** 3/18


*PROSSIME PARTITE*

- *Mercoledì
*Udinese - Atalanta
*
- 19esima giornata

*Roma - Spezia
Milan - Atalanta
Udinese - Inter
Juventus - Bologna
Verona - Napoli
Lazio - Sassuolo

Milan e Inter giocheranno in contemporanea alle 18 di sabato. 
E' un turno chiave perché se il Milan, atteso da un impegno difficile anche per via delle varie assenze, riuscisse a mantenere la vetta solitaria, l'Inter potrebbe dover aspettare fino al derby di ritorno per una nuova occasione di aggancio o sorpasso.

L'Atalanta dal canto suo è quasi obbligata a fare 6 punti tra Udine e Milano per chiudere a quota 38 che significherebbe terzo posto in attesa del recupero Juve-Napoli.

Proprio Juve e Napoli si giocheranno la supercoppa, sempre mercoledì. La Juventus deve dimenticare la sconfitta con l'Inter e se riuscirà ad assorbire bene l'impegno infrasettimanale potrà sicuramente portare via 3 punti con il Bologna. Il Napoli dovrà poi andare a Verona, campo ostico, così come ostico è l'impegno della Lazio, seppur casalingo, con il Sassuolo. 

Roma-Spezia sembra una formalità per i giallorossi. In realtà solo la Juventus quest'anno è riuscita a battere tutte le liguri facendo 9 punti su 9 nel girone di andata, la Roma potrebbe quindi eguagliare i bianconeri.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *MILANESI PER IL TRONO D'INVERNO
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hai commesso un errorino... l'ultima volta in contemporanea abbiamo mantenuto il distacco intalterato... domenica 20 dicembre ore 15.

Sassuolo - Milan 1-2
Inter - Spezia 2-1


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Hai commesso un errorino... l'ultima volta in contemporanea abbiamo mantenuto il distacco intalterato... domenica 20 dicembre ore 15.
> 
> Sassuolo - Milan 1-2
> Inter - Spezia 2-1



Bravo  in effetti abbiamo segnato talmente in fretta che è quasi come se avessimo giocato prima (loro l'hanno sbloccata nel secondo tempo)


----------



## Solo (19 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Juve Napoli quando hanno intenzione di recuperarla?


----------



## princeps (19 Gennaio 2021)

uno dei miei topic preferiti
con l'Atalanta sarà durissima vista la situazione indisponibili, firmerei per un pareggio sinceramente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma Juve Napoli quando hanno intenzione di recuperarla?



A Maggio


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *MILANESI PER IL TRONO D'INVERNO
> 
> *
> 
> ...





Solo ha scritto:


> Ma Juve Napoli quando hanno intenzione di recuperarla?



Probabilmente tra la terza e la quarta giornata del 2021/22


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma Juve Napoli quando hanno intenzione di recuperarla?



Più che altro mi scoccia vedere la classifica "incompleta", da quello scontro verrà fuori una delle dirette rivali per la corsa finale.


----------



## Solo (19 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Più che altro mi scoccia vedere la classifica "incompleta", da quello scontro verrà fuori una delle dirette rivali per la corsa finale.


Eh già, anche a me dà fastidio. Domani intanto togliamo l'asterisco al l'Atalanta...


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui:
> https://www.milanworld.net/le-7-sor...a-alla-champions-e-allo-scudetto-vt97280.html
> 
> *Chiederei cortesemente a chi commenta di non andare continuamente OT e di attenersi ai dati riportati, altrimenti continueranno a chiudere i thread.
> ...



Sposto in Bar


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2021)

*FINE GIRONE DI ANDATA
LAZIO, CHE RECUPERO
L'ATALANTA C'E'*

Il girone di andata del campionato 2020/21 si conclude con le 7 sorelle tutte la top come da pronostico iniziale e con un divario ristretto da record per il girone a 20 squadre (ininfluente su questa statistica il risultato di Juve-Napoli che devono recuperare il loro scontro diretto). 
In effetti solo in un'altra occasione c'erano appena 9 punti tra prima e settima, era il 2010/11 e il Milan, primo al giro di boa, vinse poi anche il campionato. 
La differenza tra i due casi sta nel fatto che nel 2011 il Milan ottenne il punteggio più "basso" come leader del campionato (40 punti), mentre la Lazio quest'anno ha il punteggio più "alto" tra le settime (34 punti), statistica che alza di conseguenza il livello delle sorelle verso l'alto. 

*DIVARIO TRA PRIMA E SETTIMA IN CLASSIFICA - GIRONE DI ANDATA
*2020/21: 9 punti [43-*34*]
2019/20: 20 punti [48-28]
2018/19: 24 punti [53-29]
2017/18: 21 punti [48-27]
2016/17: 15 punti [48-33]
2015/16: 11 punti [41-30]
2014/15: 18 punti [46-28]
2013/14: 26 punti [56-28]
2012/13: 14 punti [44-30]
2011/12: 12 punti [41-29]
2010/11: 9 punti [*40*-31]
2009/10: 15 punti [45-30]
2008/09: 12 punti [43-31]
2007/08: 24 punti [49-25]
2006/07: 27 punti [51-24]
2005/06: 22 punti [52-30]
2004/05: 17 punti [44-27]

Allo stesso tempo sono ben 4 i punti che in questa stagione dividono la settima e l'ottava classificata, il che significa che difficilmente Sassuolo e Verona, nonostante un ritmo soddisfacente, riusciranno a rientrare per lottare anche solo per un posto in Europa League. 

La classifica si è accorciata nelle ultime cinque giornate perché le milanesi hanno rallentato, mentre soprattutto Lazio e Atalanta che erano le più attardate si sono rifatte sotto. Così come la Juventus a cui resta il rimpianto di non aver preso punti con l'Inter, ma che ha ancora una gara in meno e potrebbe essere virtualmente a sole 2 lunghezze dei neroazzurri. 

Lazio, Juventus e Atalanta stanno ritrovando certezze e punti, le altre hanno iniziato a scricchiolare. Il Milan ha sofferto gli ultimi scontri diretti così come la Roma li ha sofferti dall'inizio della stagione, l'Inter è ancora incompiuta e ha mancato diverse occasioni di sorpasso ai cugini, il Napoli ha lasciato per strada un trofeo, punti pesanti e fiducia in sé stesso. 
Nelle prossime partite capiremo se c'è stata una vera svolta oppure se l'andamento delle 7 sorelle continuerà a essere altalenante in modo da tenerle quasi tutte in gioco fino alla fine. 

*PUNTI NELLE ULTIME 5 PARTITE*
LAZIO 13
JUVENTUS 12
ATALANTA 11
ROMA 10
MILAN 9
NAPOLI 9
INTER 8


*CLASSIFICA PUNTI PERSI*
ROMA -1
MILAN -4
JUVENTUS -5
INTER -7
NAPOLI -7
LAZIO -11
ATALANTA -12


*CLASSIFICA PUNTI SCONTRI DIRETTI*
ATALANTA ****** 11/18
MILAN ****** 10/18
INTER ****** 9/18
NAPOLI ***** 6/18
JUVENTUS ***** 6/18
LAZIO ****** 6/18
ROMA ****** 3/18

*Curiosità*: con il pari di Udine l'Atalanta è diventata la sorella con più punti "persi" nelle sfide con le altre 13 squadre del campionato, ma allo stesso tempo battendo il Milan è prima in classifica negli scontri diretti con le sorelle. Per la Roma è esattamente l'inverso: la squadra di Fonseca ha fatto quasi punteggio pieno con le medio-piccole (registra -1 solo per il punto perso a tavolino a Verona) e invece non ha raccolto quasi nulla negli scontri diretti.

*20esima giornata*
Atalanta - Lazio è il primo big match del girone di ritorno. Si affronteranno dopo essersi incontrate in Coppa Italia questo mercoledì (cosa curiosamente avvenuta due stagioni fa dove le due rivali si "spartirono la posta", la Lazio vinse la coppa nazionale mentre l'Atalanta ottenne una vittoria pesante in campionato che valse la prima storica qualificazione in CL).
Anche le milanesi si affronteranno in Coppa nel derby, ma più che pensare alla semifinale con la Juve, dovranno concentrarsi anche sul risparmiare energie per poter portare a casa punti importanti nel weekend contro Bologna e Benevento. 
La Roma troverà il Verona, in ottimo stato di forma, e squadra contro cui i giallorossi persero a tavolino all'esordio. 

Turno in discesa per Juve e Napoli che avranno impegni soft in coppa e saranno poi attese da Sampdoria e Parma.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2021)

Mai come quest'anno tutte possono vincere con un filotto positivo o tutte possono uscire dalla champions con un filotto negativo.

Anche perché nella parte bassa della classifica sono invischiate nella lotta salvezza almeno 10 squadre, quindi a differenza degli altri anni dove c'erano due squadre materasso già retrocesse a gennaio, con relative almeno 5 o 6 squadre praticamente salve che puntualmente "mollavano" a metà campionato, quest'anno tutte dovranno giocare alla morte fino all'ultimo per salvarsi.
Solo Verona e Sassuolo le considero salve e con poche speranze d'europa, quindi sono le uniche che a 6-7 partite dalla fine potrebbero avere meno mordente delle altre, il resto se ne perdono 2 a fila rischiano di andare in B.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Anche perché nella parte bassa della classifica sono invischiate nella lotta salvezza almeno 10 squadre, quindi a differenza degli altri anni dove c'erano due squadre materasso già retrocesse a gennaio, con relative almeno 5 o 6 squadre praticamente salve che puntualmente "mollavano" a metà campionato, quest'anno tutte dovranno giocare alla morte fino all'ultimo per salvarsi.



Questo non è proprio vero in realtà se ci si aspetta una media punti altissima nelle prime 7 di conseguenza la si avrà bassissima nelle ultime posizioni. 
Esempio la terz'ultima e la quart'ultima hanno 14 punti a fine girone di andata, quindi potrebbero averne sui 28-30 al ritorno. Di conseguenza le squadre che hanno già 20 o più punti si metteranno al sicuro molto presto, non c'è diciamo la meta dei classici 40 da raggiungere.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo non è proprio vero in realtà se ci si aspetta una media punti altissima nelle prime 7 di conseguenza la si avrà bassissima nelle ultime posizioni.
> Esempio la terz'ultima e la quart'ultima hanno 14 punti a fine girone di andata, quindi potrebbero averne sui 28-30 al ritorno. Di conseguenza le squadre che hanno già 20 o più punti si metteranno al sicuro molto presto, non c'è diciamo la meta dei classici 40 da raggiungere.


Mi aspetto poca differenza tra la prima e la settima, non necessariamente una media punta alta. alla fine noi che siamo in testa abbiamo la più bassa media punti per una capolista degli ultimi anni. 
Penso che quest'anno chi vincerà lo scudetto non andrà molto oltre agli 80-82 punti (lontanissimi dai record di 100 e passa punti)

In più il tuo ragionamento è Vero matematicamente, ma se quelle a 14 sono torino, cagliari, allora potrebbe esser diverso... Non sono male come squadre e come singoli, se azzeccano un acquisto buono a gennaio (vedi strootman al genoa) fan presto a diventare squadre da metà classifica, facendo rientrare in piena bagarre tutte le altre.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Per me Napoli e Roma sono le 2 più a rischio.
In breve potrebbero avere un calo visti i loro attuali problemi.
La Lazio ha quasi recuperato ma credo che entro marzo saranno quasi definite le 4 che andranno in champions e che ad oggi direi saranno Milan Inter Juve e Atalanta.
Vedremo tra qualche mese.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2021)

Se un anno fa mi avessero detto che il Milan sarebbe campione d'inverno in questa stagione, li avrei presi per matti ... oggi siamo qui, siamo i primi soli, abbiamo un gruppo forte, un buon allenatore, da questo sabato prossimo ci saranno altre 19 finali, dobbiamo solo continuare a giocare a calcio senza paura di perdere, io sono ottimista.


----------



## Tobi (25 Gennaio 2021)

Lasciare il sangue in campo ogni partita, poi si vedrà dove ci troveremo a maggio. Mai sottovalutare nessuno, già col Bologna bisogna andare a 1000. All'andata mi ricordo non fu una partita tranquilla anche se vincemmo 2 a 0


----------



## princeps (26 Gennaio 2021)

sarebbe importantissimo fare 3 vittorie consecutive nelle prossime 3


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2021)

*20a giornata
LAZIO HA RIPRESO IL GRUPPO*

Si ferma solo l'Atalanta nella prima giornata di ritorno, la Lazio (5 vittorie consecutive) si è vendicata della sconfitta della gara di andata oltre che di quella di Coppa Italia ed è ufficialmente rientrata nel gruppo delle prime dopo una grande rincorsa. Bergamaschi attualmente fuori dalla lotta scudetto dove al momento sembrano in grado di concorrere solo Inter, Juventus e Milan. 
La Roma è ancora ufficialmente terza e continua a fare bottino pieno contro "il resto della Serie A", adesso dovrà vedersela con i bianconeri che hanno un punto e una gara in meno.


*PUNTI NELLE ULTIME 5 PARTITE
*LAZIO 15
JUVENTUS 12
ROMA 10
MILAN 9
NAPOLI 9
INTER 8
ATALANTA 8


*CLASSIFICA PUNTI PERSI*
ROMA -1
MILAN -4
JUVENTUS -5
INTER -7
NAPOLI -7
LAZIO -11
ATALANTA -12


*CLASSIFICA PUNTI SCONTRI DIRETTI*
ATALANTA ******* 11/18
MILAN ****** 10/18
INTER ****** 9/18
LAZIO ******* 9/18
NAPOLI ***** 6/18
JUVENTUS ***** 6/18
ROMA ****** 3/18

*PROSSIMA GIORNATA
*Fiorentina - Inter
Atalanta - Torino
Juventus - Roma 
Genoa - Napoli
Milan - Crotone
Lazio - Cagliari

Se pensiamo alle prime 4, giornata sulla carta strafavorevole al Milan. O ribaltando la prospettiva, Inter e Juventus, vincendo le loro gare, metterebbero un mattone importante a prescindere dal risultato dei rossoneri che hanno il vantaggio di calendario fino al derby. La Juventus andrebbe a 9 punti negli scontri diretti (-1 dal Milan), l'Inter recupererebbe 2 punti nella classifica "punti persi" (contro la Fiorentina si consideravano accettabili 4 punti su 6 e l'Inter ne farebbe 6 su 6 se passa a Firenze). 
Lazio, Napoli e Atalanta possono tornare all'assalto della Roma, che sembra essere la vittima designata di giornata.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *20a giornata
> LAZIO HA RIPRESO IL GRUPPO*
> 
> Si ferma solo l'Atalanta nella prima giornata di ritorno, la Lazio (5 vittorie consecutive) si è vendicata della sconfitta della gara di andata oltre che di quella di Coppa Italia ed è ufficialmente rientrata nel gruppo delle prime dopo una grande rincorsa. Bergamaschi attualmente fuori dalla lotta scudetto dove al momento sembrano in grado di concorrere solo Inter, Juventus e Milan.
> ...



Quella senza logica è la Roma .


----------



## Raryof (31 Gennaio 2021)

Nel prossimo turno abbiamo un'altra grande occasione.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2021)

Tra seconda e terza giornata di ritorno dobbiamo per forza allungare .
Vediamo come gestiscono il calendario fitto inter e Juve. 
Ci sono partite ravvicinate.


----------



## princeps (31 Gennaio 2021)

La Lazio ci ha rimontato 6 punti nelle ultime 5: impressionante
campionato ipercompetitivo: mai mi sarei immaginato qualcosa del genere


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quella senza logica è la Roma .



Esatto
O magari al contrario è l'unico caso perfettamente logico e guardando il calendario possiamo prevedere esattamente i punti che farà e non farà  
Roma-Milan per me la gara della svolta della stagione o per noi o per loro, forse più importante anche del derby.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *20a giornata
> LAZIO HA RIPRESO IL GRUPPO*
> 
> Si ferma solo l'Atalanta nella prima giornata di ritorno, la Lazio (5 vittorie consecutive) si è vendicata della sconfitta della gara di andata oltre che di quella di Coppa Italia ed è ufficialmente rientrata nel gruppo delle prime dopo una grande rincorsa. Bergamaschi attualmente fuori dalla lotta scudetto dove al momento sembrano in grado di concorrere solo Inter, Juventus e Milan.
> ...




*La quota della Roma è l'unica perfettamente calcolabile supponendo prosegua senza mai perdere punti con le medio piccole e che ne perda invece tanti negli scontri diretti: 

77 PUNTI *(71 con le medio piccole e 6 negli scontri diretti).
Con questi punti sarebbe con ogni probabilità al 4° posto.


----------



## bmb (31 Gennaio 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> La Lazio ci ha rimontato 6 punti nelle ultime 5: impressionante
> campionato ipercompetitivo: mai mi sarei immaginato qualcosa del genere



Tranquillo che tra 20 giorni ricomincia la Champions.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Esatto
> O magari al contrario è l'unico caso perfettamente logico e guardando il calendario possiamo prevedere esattamente i punti che farà e non farà
> Roma-Milan per me la gara della svolta della stagione o per noi o per loro, forse più importante anche del derby.


Esatto.
A parte vincere le prossime due con crotone e spezia la gara "da vincere" rimane quella con la roma. Se li batti, metti un bel mattoncino Champions. Il derby, se lo guardi in ottica top 4, ha un'importanza inferiore in quanto a fine anno l'inter di sicuro è nelle top 4, la roma non so.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Esatto
> O magari al contrario è l'unico caso perfettamente logico e guardando il calendario possiamo prevedere esattamente i punti che farà e non farà
> Roma-Milan per me la gara della svolta della stagione o per noi o per loro, forse più importante anche del derby.



Si ma non ho mai visto una squadra non pagare minimamente pegno in termini di autostima e certezze dopo aver perso contro una big.

Cioè questi prendono pesci in faccia da tutti negli scontri diretti, li dai per morti e poi contro le piccole sembrano la juve di allegri o il Milan di capello.
Per me è assurdo .
Mai vista una roba simile.

Davvero mi viene da pensare che gli unici a godere della chiusura degli stadi sono loro. 
Questi qua dopo aver perso il derby come l'hanno perso in condizioni normali avrebbero avuto bisogno della psicanalisi.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che tra 20 giorni ricomincia la Champions.



Capirai,2 partite fara'la Lazio,mica va oltre gli ottavi,se ti riferivi solo a loro e del resto inizia pure l'Europa League per noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Davvero mi viene da pensare che gli unici a godere della chiusura degli stadi sono loro. *



Questo è certo, o almeno sono quelli che ne hanno beneficiato di più.
Ma non mi riferisco al pubblico dell'Olimpico, mi riferisco alla mancanza di pubblico negli stadi delle piccole dove riescono a fare sempre bottino pieno. Contro una Roma in "crisi" il pubblico dello stadio di una piccola squadra può trasformare una partita facile in una impossibile.


----------



## bmb (31 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Capirai,2 partite fara'la Lazio,mica va oltre gli ottavi,se ti riferivi solo a loro e del resto inizia pure l'Europa League per noi.



2 partite che li distrarranno per 4 partite in campionato dove faranno turnover perché nonostante l'impegno proibitivo proveranno a dare tutto in Europa. Noi in EL mi auguro che giocheremo con 4 5 titolari al massimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *La quota della Roma è l'unica perfettamente calcolabile supponendo prosegua senza mai perdere punti con le medio piccole e che ne perda invece tanti negli scontri diretti:
> 
> 77 PUNTI *(71 con le medio piccole e 6 negli scontri diretti).
> Con questi punti sarebbe con ogni probabilità al 4° posto.



Se la quota è a 77 punti vuol dire che al Milan basterà tenere, da questo momento fino a fine campionato, una media punti più o meno di 1,7 a partita (per intenderci, si tratta della media punti del primo Milan di Montella del 2016/2017) per arrivare minimo in CL. 

Ce la possiamo fare, dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2021)

*21a giornata
SI ACCENDE INTER-JUVE
LE ROMANE IN LOTTA PER LA CHAMPIONS
*
La classifica si è SPACCATA!
La Roma è fuori dalla lotta scudetto: è il verdetto della 21esima giornata.
Così come erano già fuori, ma hanno ribadito il loro momento di difficoltà, anche Atalanta e Napoli. 
La Lazio sta macinando una serie positiva notevole (6 vittorie consecutive), ma aveva accumulato troppi punti di ritardo in precedenza (arrivare a quota 85 significherebbe per i biancocelesti fare un girone di ritorno clamoroso da 51 punti). 

E così prendono il largo le prime tre che danno il primo vero strappo con il resto delle inseguitrici (tra la Juventus e le romane ci sono a oggi solo due punti, ma i bianconeri devono recuperare il match con il Napoli). 
Tutto secondo copione per il Milan che ha il calendario più facile in questo avvio del girone di ritorno. I rossoneri mantengono un ritmo che per il momento sta blindando almeno il terzo posto valido per il ritorno in Champions dopo 7 anni. 
Per il colpo grosso tricolore invece, il "passetto" più importante lo fanno Inter e Juventus. Lo chiamiamo "passetto" perché la settimana prossima ce n'è un altro: subito dopo la resa dei conti di Coppa tra Conte e Pirlo in campo martedì, l'Inter riceverà la Lazio mentre i campioni in carica vanno a Napoli. Se dovessero vincere entrambe avrebbero superato un doppio esame che le lancerebbe nella lotta scudetto. 

Tra Inter e Juve ci sono 5 punti ma potrebbero anche essere solo 2. Con i bianconeri che dopo Napoli avrebbero praticamente il resto degli scontri diretti in casa (escluso Bergamo, ma quel campo non è mai stato un problema per gli juventini, capisci a me).
Il Milan più verosimilmente deve pensare al terzo posto (ora obiettivo decisamente concreto) a meno di non trovare a sua volta un doppio exploit nelle gare del derby e dell'Olimpico contro la Roma. Ma si guarda avanti una gara alla volta, e c'è quindi da pensare prima allo Spezia. 

*Attenzione anche al nuovo format delle coppe, per quello che riguarda in particolare la qualificazione all'Europa League. *Ci sono solo due posti per l'EL del 2021, uno dei quali potrebbe essere assegnato dalla Coppa Italia, ma solo se a vincerla dovessero essere Atalanta o Napoli (Inter e Juve le consideriamo già in Champions). 
Una delle 7 sorelle sarà di fatto esclusa anche dall'EL e dovrà accontentarsi della partecipazione alla nuova *Conference League* che non avrà sicuramente lo stesso prestigio e potrebbe essere davvero la "coppa dei delusi". 
A oggi Atalanta e Napoli sembrano essere le principali candidate, ma sappiamo che settimana dopo settimana gli andamenti e le sensazioni possono essere ribaltati. 

Lazio e Roma sono appaiate al quarto posto pur arrivando da periodi completamente diversi. La Roma gli scontri diretti non li vince mai, la Lazio ne ha vinti 3 di fila (Napoli, derby e Bergamo). Simone Inzaghi ora può temere solo le fatiche di Champions, che in effetti potrebbero non durare poi molto: difficile prevedere un'eliminazione del Bayern.

La griglia a oggi si presenta così, con le prossime cinque giornate che avranno incroci clamorosamente decisivi:

*MILAN 49* : SPEZIA - Inter - ROMA - Udinese - VERONA
*INTER 47* : Lazio - MILAN - Genoa - PARMA - Atalanta
*JUVE 42** : NAPOLI - Crotone - VERONA - Spezia - Lazio
*LAZIO 40* : INTER - Sampdoria - BOLOGNA - Torino - JUVENTUS
*ROMA 40* : Udinese - BENEVENTO - Milan - FIORENTINA - Genoa
*NAPOLI 37** : Juventus - ATALANTA - Benevento - SASSUOLO - Bologna
*ATALANTA 37* : CAGLIARI - Napoli - SAMPDORIA - Crotone - INTER


*CLASSIFICA PUNTI PERSI*
ROMA -1
MILAN -4
JUVENTUS -5
INTER -5
NAPOLI -10
LAZIO -11
ATALANTA -14

*CLASSIFICA PUNTI SCONTRI DIRETTI*
ATALANTA * 11/18
MILAN 10/18
INTER 9/18
JUVENTUS * 9/18
LAZIO * 9/18
NAPOLI 6/18
ROMA * 3/18

Con * il numero di scontri diretti giocati nel girone di ritorno (Juve e Napoli devono recuperarne uno nel girone di andata)

*PUNTI NELLE ULTIME 5 GIORNATE*
15 Lazio
12 Milan
12 Juventus
11 Inter
9 Napoli
7 Roma
6 Atalanta


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *21a giornata
> SI ACCENDE INTER-JUVE
> LE ROMANE IN LOTTA PER LA CHAMPIONS
> *
> ...



Solo in una partita non siamo andati a segno.
Abbiamo mantenuto la porta inviolata più volte di tutti.


La parte in grassetto è a dir poco bizzarra.
Siamo primi dalla prima giornata, qualcosa vorrà pur dire.
E va bene la scaramanzia ma perchè la prima deve pensare da terza e la terza deve pensare da prima dopo 21 turni?

Meno male che pioli, maldini e i ragazzi hanno altra autostima altrimenti... povero milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solo in una partita non siamo andati a segno.
> Abbiamo mantenuto la porta inviolata più volte di tutti.
> 
> 
> ...



Se tra 5 giornate siamo ancora primi inizio a crederci davvero

Non è bizzarra considerando da dove siamo partiti. Il momento della verità è negli scontri diretti che verranno con in mezzo l'Europa League


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se tra 5 giornate siamo ancora primi inizio a crederci davvero
> 
> Non è bizzarra considerando da dove siamo partiti. Il momento della verità è negli scontri diretti che verranno con in mezzo l'Europa League



Ma non ti critico mica, ci mancherebbe.
Ieri su sky hanno espresso il tuo stesso parere : si riservano di valutare il milan dopo il doppio confronto inter e roma.
Io dico solo che suona strano, tutto qua.

Io posso capire e giustificare solo che la juve abbia più considerazione di noi, del resto parliamo della squadra che vince da 10 anni in italia, ma mai mai mai capirò la stima di cui gode l'inter.
Per me è FOLLIA.
Non sono più forti di noi nell'11 e nemmeno nella rosa.
Dell'attitudine alla vittoria non ne parliamo proprio e stendiamo pure un velo pietoso che sono con le pezze al culo.
L'inter è davvero la beneamata in italia, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non ti critico mica, ci mancherebbe.
> Ieri su sky hanno espresso il tuo stesso parere : si riservano di valutare il milan dopo il doppio confronto inter e roma.
> Io dico solo che suona strano, tutto qua.
> 
> ...



L'Inter ha il miglior attacco, pur creando meno di noi, è la squadra non più bella ma più efficace. Inoltre non gioca le coppe.
La Juventus ha la miglior difesa ed ha ancora fame nonostante tutto.
Il Milan a oggi ha il miglior gioco. 
Siamo lì a giocarcela, ma considerare le due avversarie un gradino sopra non è follia.

Poi [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] la questione dell'esame degli scontri diretti è evidenziata proprio dalla statistica: se Inter e Juve vincono la prossima (e non la diamo come già vinta ma sono comunque favorite) ci superano entrambe nella classifica scontri diretti, ecco perché poi siamo chiamati nuovamente a tornare a fare la voce grossa in queste partite, altrimenti il calendario farà inevitabilmente spostare l'inerzia verso neroassurdi e grigioladri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non ti critico mica, ci mancherebbe.
> Ieri su sky hanno espresso il tuo stesso parere : si riservano di valutare il milan dopo il doppio confronto inter e roma.
> Io dico solo che suona strano, tutto qua.
> 
> ...



Secondo me ci sta.
Se dopo Inter e Roma saremo ancora in testa penso che l'obbiettivo scudetto dovrà essere messo in agenda.
Se invece ci troveremo risucchiati da Inter e Juve, forse bisogna focalizzarsi sul quarto posto.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci sta.
> Se dopo Inter e Roma saremo ancora in testa penso che l'obbiettivo scudetto dovrà essere messo in agenda.
> Se invece ci troveremo risucchiati da Inter e Juve, forse bisogna focalizzarsi sul quarto posto.



Ma perchè nessuno invece dice che se l'inter dalla ripresa post-lockdown ci è sistematicamente dietro come rendimento , prima in una classifica virtuale e 'stagionale' e dalla prima del nuovo campionato in una classifica vera e reale, ci è inferiore???
Oltretutto li abbiamo pure battuti nello scontro diretto. Vabbè, sarà un caso pure quello.

Questo vorrei capire ma davvero non lo capisco.

Perchè il milan deve superare mille esami e invece l'inter è quella data per forte?
Perchè tutti aspettano questo sorpasso che per ora mai si è visto e mai si è compiuto???


Io posso capire che oggi si dia come prima forza la juve, non l'inter.
Non mi smuovo da un millimetro da questa mia posizione.


Ma magari sono gli stessi motivi per cui i nostri libri contabili erano già in tribunale mentre loro sono sempre solidi pur con le pezze al culo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha il miglior attacco, pur creando meno di noi, è la squadra non più bella ma più efficace. Inoltre non gioca le coppe.
> La Juventus ha la miglior difesa ed ha ancora fame nonostante tutto.
> Il Milan a oggi ha il miglior gioco.
> Siamo lì a giocarcela, ma considerare le due avversarie un gradino sopra non è follia.
> ...



Beh, se per te uscire dalle coppe come è uscita l'inter è una posizione di forza...
Per me è segno di grande debolezza e fragilità.

Io dico che la classifica, il rendimento e i numeri vanno guardati.
E tutto ciò oggi dice che il milan è più forte dell'inter.
Nell'attesa di questo benedetto sorpasso che tutti aspettano e invocano manco fosse il giubileo.

Se inter e juve dovessero vincere il prossimo turno e noi pure sarebbero sempre dietro, entrambe.
Questo direbbe la classifica .

Come sono dietro nella classifica virtuale dalla ripresa ad oggi, sono dietro nella classifica dell'anno solare, sono dietro nella classfica del nuovo campionato con tanto di derby perso.
Sono dietro in tutto eppure...... si aspetta solo il sorpasso.


Io impazzisco.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha il miglior attacco, pur creando meno di noi, è la squadra non più bella ma più efficace. Inoltre non gioca le coppe.
> La Juventus ha la miglior difesa ed ha ancora fame nonostante tutto.
> Il Milan a oggi ha il miglior gioco.
> Siamo lì a giocarcela, ma considerare le due avversarie un gradino sopra non è follia.
> ...



Se l'inter è efficace noi siamo più efficaci di loro.
Saremmo davanti e non per caso e nemmeno per grazia ricevuta.

2-sberle-2 gli abbiamo rifilato nel derby.

Ibra, ibra e i nati dopo zitti.


----------



## JoKeR (8 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se l'inter è efficace noi siamo più efficaci di loro.
> Saremmo davanti e non per caso e nemmeno per grazia ricevuta.
> 
> 2-sberle-2 gli abbiamo rifilato nel derby.
> ...



Io impazzisco a pensare che l'anno scorso si parlava della Lazio, dell'Inter ma non c'era mai aria mediatica da sorpasso come quest'anno.

Il fatto che la Juve fosse prima era un inscalfibile dato di fatto, le altre erano lì ma lì dovevano rimanere...

Cmq la situazione è nera per un solo motivo: il Napoli affronterà la Juventus senza Koulibaly e Manolas, assurdo.. giocherò forte la vittoria delle melme.

Assurdo...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma perchè nessuno invece dice che se l'inter dalla ripresa post-lockdown ci è sistematicamente dietro come rendimento , prima in una classifica virtuale e 'stagionale' e dalla prima del nuovo campionato in una classifica vera e reale, ci è inferiore???
> Oltretutto li abbiamo pure battuti nello scontro diretto. Vabbè, sarà un caso pure quello.
> 
> Questo vorrei capire ma davvero non lo capisco.
> ...



Perché la “costruzione” dell’Inter é sostanzialmente terminata.

Allenatore Top da due stagioni, acquisti di top player internazionali con top cartellino e ingaggio.
Progetto ormai in maturazione da 2 anni.

Sono fuori dalle coppe.

L’hanno prossimo probabilmente dovranno parzialmente smobilitare...

É la loro stagione, adesso o forse, mai piú.

Oggettivamente dell’Inter nessuno puó dubitare che sará in lotta, 

Magari perderá di 2-3 punti, ma li sará.

Sul Milan lo vediamo anche qui sul forum.

Leggiti il posto di Milan-Crotone, a parte il mio post che poco prima del gol scrivo “stiamo giocando bene, il gol é maturo”, é una collezione di “che schifo!” “Ignobili!”, “siamo finiti!” ...

É la stessa tifoseria milanista a credere che stiamo vivendo nell’illusione, che senza lo sceicco che smiliarda, un progetto che costruisce dal basso é destinato a scontrarsi con la realtá man mano che ci si avvicina all’obiettivo.

Dovessimo fare male con Inter e Roma ci sarebbe un massacro dei tifosi verso la squadra, garantito. A nulla serviranno i buoni risultati di questi mesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché la “costruzione” dell’Inter é sostanzialmente terminata.
> 
> Allenatore Top da due stagioni, acquisti di top player internazionali con top cartellino e ingaggio.
> Progetto ormai in maturazione da 2 anni.
> ...



Ma quelle sono valutazioni da tifosi e da bar dettate dall'emotività della partita.
Le valutazioni vere si fanno a bocce ferme.
E comunque non parlo certo dei tifosi, ci mancherebbe pure, ma degli addetti ai lavori.

Ma i top players internazionali dell'inter chi sarebbero?
Vidal?? 
Io non lo vorrei nemmeno gratis, pensa te.

La verità è che l'inter da sempre è la parte più borghese della milano calcistica e non solo.
La beneamata.

Stanno con le pezze al culo ma è una crisi dettata dal momento.
Ok.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (8 Febbraio 2021)

Ieri Romagnoli ha ribadito una cosa sacrosanta, lo ripetono da settembre: "noi pensiamo partita dopo partita, se ad aprile saremo ancora lì..."
È chiaro che in spogliatoio si parli di scudetto ma non esce fuori. E non deve uscire fuori!


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Febbraio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Ieri Romagnoli ha ribadito una cosa sacrosanta, lo ripetono da settembre: "noi pensiamo partita dopo partita, se ad aprile saremo ancora lì..."
> È chiaro che in spogliatoio si parli di scudetto ma non esce fuori. E non deve uscire fuori!



Il comportamento dei ragazzi è perfetto. 
Non fosse che partita dopo partita ne sono passate 21.

-primi dalla ripresa 
-primi dell'anno solare 
-primi in campionato 



Eppure il sorpasso è solo questione di tempo. 

Ma se non ci crediamo nemmeno noi tifosi chi ci deve credere, diosanto??
Il tifoso è per antonomasia un sognatore.

Io ci credevo anche a quello di zac ma non a 7 giornate dalla fine, ci credevo dopo aver vinto la prima di campionato. 

Ottimismo, fierezza e amor proprio.
Qualità sconosciute ai tifosi rossoneri. 

Mi sarei stancato di sentir dipingere l'inter come il real Madrid di puskas.
Sono una banda di falliti con le pezze al culo.


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2021)

Io ho paura delle romane, tutte e due per la lotta CL, il Palazzo tende sempre a spingerle perché una romana in CL ci deve andare. Siccome l'Inter non ha mai infortuni e ha una sola competizione, la Juventus nemmeno a scrivere i motivi e l'Atalanta è la squadra simpatica del momento per i vertici, se devono fare fuori una indovina chi cercheranno di buttare fuori? Non dimentichiamoci due anni fa il fallo su Suso da rigore contro la Roma nel recupero, in rigore solare non fischiato che ci è costati due punti e con quelli andavamo in CL visto che non ci siamo andati per un punto.


----------



## Ambrole (10 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché la “costruzione” dell’Inter é sostanzialmente terminata.
> 
> Allenatore Top da due stagioni, acquisti di top player internazionali con top cartellino e ingaggio.
> Progetto ormai in maturazione da 2 anni.
> ...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *21a giornata
> SI ACCENDE INTER-JUVE
> LE ROMANE IN LOTTA PER LA CHAMPIONS
> *
> ...



mi era sfuggito il topic, analisi perfetta complimenti. Concordo su tutto, anzi io addirittura sposterei il timing per capire se possiamo realmente ambire allo scudo alla partita dopo napoli. A quel punto avremmo affrontato 3 big match che sono esattamente la metà dei veri big match.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

*22a giornata
JUVE KO, MILANO AL BIVIO DERBY
MA ORA COMANDA L'INTER*

La giornata 22 è quella dell'avvicendamento in vetta tra le due milanesi. 
L'Inter, pronosticata come principale favorita per lo scudetto fin dall'ingaggio di Pirlo come allenatore della Juventus, conquista la vetta solitaria per la prima volta dopo un lungo inseguimento ai cugini. 
La squadra di Conte ottiene tutto in una volta nella giornata più inattesa: supera il Milan, dominato e sconfitto clamorosamente a La Spezia, e stacca la Juventus di ben 8 punti (seppur sempre con una gara in più dei bianconeri). 

Pioli sceglie invece il tempismo peggiore per cadere, con l'arrivo degli impegni europei e soprattutto a una settimana da un derby che poteva affrontare con due risultati su tre e che adesso si ritrova quasi obbligato a vincere, non solo per riavere il primato, ma anche per mantenere le distanze con le squadre in lotta per la Champions League che si sono ritrovate in questo weekend: il Napoli di Gattuso non è ancora morto e si rialza battendo la Juve, così come la Roma prosegue nel suo percorso netto con le squadre di bassa classifica. Torna a vincere seppur solo al 90' anche l'Atalanta. 

La Lazio di Simone Inzaghi paga il turno sfavorevole, cade a San Siro dopo una serie positiva di 6 vittorie. 

*I NUMERI DEL CALO DEL MILAN
*Il Milan resta in grande posizione di forza per la qualificazione in Champions League, ma nei primi mesi del 2021 ci sono numeri che possono destare qualche preoccupazione.
Lo straordinario anno solare 2020 si era concluso con record di punti e con solo 3 sconfitte in tutte le competizioni (Inter, Genoa e solo il Lille dopo il lockdown). 
Tra Gennaio e Febbraio 2021 il Milan ha già rimediato 4 battute d'arresto: Juve, Atalanta, Inter (C.Italia), Spezia. 
Nella classifica dei "punti persi" (vedi sotto), il Milan era solo secondo alla Roma, precipita alle spalle di Juventus e Inter e conserva appena tre lunghezze sul Napoli che era dato in piena crisi. 
Nella graduatoria degli scontri diretti, i 10 punti del girone di andata sembravano un'enormità, adesso non fanno più questa grande differenza con le altre sorelle eccetto la Roma.
Il Milan è chiamato a dare una grande risposta contro le grandi per proseguire il percorso verso in ritorno in Champions da favorito. 

*I NUMERI DELLA FUGA INTER*
Nelle ultime 5 giornate, 13 punti per l'Inter che non aveva il calendario più agevole e si è sbarazzata di Juve, Fiorentina e Lazio. 
4 punti guadagnati a Milan, Juventus, Napoli e Roma, ben 5 sull'Atalanta.
Solo la Lazio con 12 punti ha un ruolino vicino a quelli dei nerazzurri. 
Grazie alla vittoria sui biancocelesti la squadra di Conte è adesso davanti a tutti per punti conquistati negli scontri diretti. 

*IL CONTRO-SORPASSO DELLA CAPOLISTA SCALZATA?
*Domenica 21 febbraio Milan-Inter, doveva essere il derby dove l'Inter tentava il sorpasso sul Milan. 
La situazione si è ribaltata e il Milan potrebbe avere un'occasione unica per "rimettere le cose a posto" oppure dare strada ai cugini definitivamente. 
Il Milan è rimasto capolista in solitaria per 18 giornate. 
Nella maggior parte dei casi l'inerzia va sempre dalla parte di una squadra che risale nel girone di ritorno, ma nella storia della serie A ci sono state rarissime occasioni in cui una squadra capolista a lungo e poi scalzata è riuscita a reagire e riprendersi il primato fino allo scudetto. 
Ne ricordiamo 3:
- nel *2011/12* dopo un ottimo girone di andata la Juventus di Conte perse il primato a favore del Milan di Allegri all'inizio del girone di ritorno (nonostante il clamoroso episodio del gol annullato a Muntari nello scontro diretto), poi gli impegni di Champions e gli infortuni pesarono sui rossoneri che subirono alla 31esima il sorpasso dopo la sconfitta casalinga con la Fiorentina e poi abdicarono con una sconfitta nel derby alla penultima giornata, mentre Conte aveva battuto in serie Inter-Lazio-Roma per centrare la clamorosa rimonta.
- nel *2009/10* l'Inter di Mourinho lanciata verso il quinto scudetto consecutivo ebbe un rallentamento dovuto alla corsa Champions e alla Coppa Italia, nel cammino che portò al Triplete, Mou dovette cedere il passo alla Roma di Ranieri che lo sconfisse nello scontro diretto all'Olimpico e prese la vetta alla 33esima. La gloria giallorossa durò appena due giornate, alla 35esima la Roma cadde clamorosamente in casa contro la Sampdoria. L'Inter prima batté la Juventus e poi passeggiò sulla Lazio che si "scansò", fino al tricolore conquistato a Siena. 
- nel *1989/90* il Napoli a lungo in testa fu rimontato dal Milan e battuto a febbraio sul campo di San Siro addirittura 3-0. Complice un successo a tavolino con l'Atalanta, i partenopei riuscirono a compiere il contro-sorpasso e a vincere il campionato. 


*CLASSIFICA PUNTI PERSI
*ROMA -1
JUVENTUS -5
INTER -5
MILAN -7
NAPOLI -10
LAZIO -11
ATALANTA -14*

**CLASSIFICA PUNTI SCONTRI DIRETTI*
INTER * 12/18
ATALANTA * 11/18
MILAN 10/18
JUVENTUS ** 9/18
LAZIO * 9/18
NAPOLI * 9/18
ROMA * 3/18

*PROSSIME PARTITE
*
*INTER 50* : MILAN - Genoa - PARMA - Atalanta
*MILAN 49* : Inter - ROMA - Udinese - VERONA
*ROMA 43* : BENEVENTO - Milan - FIORENTINA - Genoa
*JUVE 42** : Crotone - VERONA - Spezia - Lazio
*LAZIO 40* : Sampdoria - BOLOGNA - Torino - JUVENTUS
*NAPOLI 40** : ATALANTA - Benevento - SASSUOLO - Bologna
*ATALANTA* *40* : Napoli - SAMPDORIA - Crotone - INTER

Il prossimo weekend non è solo quello del derby ma anche quello di Atalanta-Napoli.
Mentre l'Inter proverà la prima fuga e il Milan il contro-sorpasso, la Roma ha una grande opportunità di ridurre il "buco" dal secondo posto. E Juventus e Lazio devono dimenticare subito le rispettive sconfitte e ripartire.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *22a giornata
> JUVE KO, MILANO AL BIVIO DERBY
> MA ORA COMANDA L'INTER*
> 
> ...



.


----------



## danjr (15 Febbraio 2021)

Pensavo di preferire l’Inter alla juve, invece mi sbagliavo


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Pensavo di preferire l’Inter alla juve, invece mi sbagliavo



Si preferisce sempre quello che non vince per scoprire che poi quando vince è antipatico come e quanto quello che vinceva.
La juve va tolta dalla cupola ma fin quando non la scalzeremo noi sarà sempre una sconfitta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *22a giornata
> JUVE KO, MILANO AL BIVIO DERBY
> MA ORA COMANDA L'INTER*
> 
> ...



Noi dobbiamo continuare a credere e puntare allo scudetto per arrivare in CL..se ci adagiamo è finita..

Non dobbiamo farci risucchiare da quelle dietro..

Abbiamo buttato via un'occasione d'oro per staccare i gobbi, adesso non abbiamo più gettoni da sprecare..

Purtroppo c'è poco da dire, dopo la sosta siamo rientrati malissimo..spero solo i mercato non abbia tolto tensione al gruppo


----------



## danjr (15 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si preferisce sempre quello che non vince per scoprire che poi quando vince è antipatico come e quanto quello che vinceva.
> La juve va tolta dalla cupola ma fin quando non la scalzeremo noi sarà sempre una sconfitta.



Si ho pensato anche a questo... Però Conte e Marotta danno un non so ché di juventino anche all'inter


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo continuare a credere e puntare allo scudetto per arrivare in CL..se ci adagiamo è finita..
> 
> Non dobbiamo farci risucchiare da quelle dietro..
> 
> ...



Bisogna tornare a vincere gli scontri diretti, a parte che valgono "doppio" per i punti che guadagni tu e che togli agli altri, è una questione anche di morale, niente dà più fiducia in se stessi che vincere contro una diretta concorrente. 
Se non usciamo bene dal doppio impegno Inter-Roma si rischia davvero di cadere in uno stato di insicurezza che poi influirà anche nelle partite contro le piccole.


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *22a giornata
> JUVE KO, MILANO AL BIVIO DERBY
> MA ORA COMANDA L'INTER*
> 
> ...



Per arrivare ad 80 punti dobbiamo fare almeno 10 vittorie ed un pareggio nelle 16 partite restanti, difficilmente il quarto posto sarà a 80

È obbligatorio vincere Udinese VERONA FIORENTINA Sampdoria PARMA Genoa Sassuolo Benevento TORINO Cagliari

Ed ottenere almeno un pari in una delle partite pur perdendo tutte le altre contro: Inter ROMA Napoli LAZIO Giuventus ATALANTA 

A meno che non si verifichi un crollo verticale disastroso abbiamo a portata di mano 80 punti o poco meno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Per arrivare ad 80 punti dobbiamo fare almeno 10 vittorie ed un pareggio nelle 16 partite restanti, difficilmente il quarto posto sarà a 80
> 
> È obbligatorio vincere Udinese VERONA FIORENTINA Sampdoria PARMA Genoa Sassuolo Benevento TORINO Cagliari
> 
> ...



bè più che al quarto bisogna guardare al quinto. Atalanta - Lazio hanno 40 punti dopo 22 giornate, ovvero proiezioni di 69 punti in campionato. Il Napoli 40 punti in 21 giornate, ovvero una proiezione di 72 punti. 


Penso che 75 punti siano abbastanza per la Champions


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bisogna tornare a vincere gli scontri diretti, a parte che valgono "doppio" per i punti che guadagni tu e che togli agli altri, è una questione anche di morale, niente dà più fiducia in se stessi che vincere contro una diretta concorrente.
> Se non usciamo bene dal doppio impegno Inter-Roma si rischia davvero di cadere in uno stato di insicurezza che poi influirà anche nelle partite contro le piccole.



Concordo con te


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo con te



4 punti tra Inter e Roma come all'andata e ci abbracciamo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Delusione cocente perdere con lo Spezia ed essere superati da quelli là ,preferivo farmi staccare le unghie faceva meno male.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> 4 punti tra Inter e Roma come all'andata e ci abbracciamo.



Dove si firma?


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> 4 punti tra Inter e Roma come all'andata e ci abbracciamo.



forse van bene anche 2 punti.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2021)

*23a giornata
FUGA NERAZZURRA
6 SQUADRE IN 6 PUNTI PER LA CHAMPIONS*

Il derby ha sancito la fuga dell'Inter in campionato. I giorni più difficili della stagione del Milan hanno coinciso con il rilancio dei cugini, che hanno messo le mani dello scudetto in 3 mosse. Prima affermandosi nello scontro diretto con la Juventus che ha avuto il sapore di un passaggio di consegne dopo 9 anni di dominio bianconero, poi andando a vincere contro due grandi che all'andata erano riuscite a fermarla: la Lazio e il Milan. 
Tutti i numeri sono dalla parte di Conte. Deludente in Europa e sconfitto in Coppa Italia, Antonio è tornato a macinare punti nel segmento di campionato dove in genere la favorita dà lo strappo. In due giornate ha operato sorpasso e allungo su Pioli, andato in controtendenza negli scontri diretti (ha perso gli ultimi 3). Inoltre in caso di arrivo a pari punti con Milan o Lazio, l'Inter avrebbe il bonus della classifica avulsa. 

La *classifica degli scontri diretti* ora recita 
INTER ** 15/18
ATALANTA ** 14/18
MILAN * 10/18
JUVENTUS ** 9/18
LAZIO ** 9/18
NAPOLI ** 9/18
ROMA * 3/18

[Ricordiamo che la quota "18", riportata sopra come quota _*accettabile*_ per le pretendenti ai bersagli grossi, in realtà rappresenta solo la metà dei punti disponibili negli scontri diretti (36), è prevedibile che Inter e Atalanta vadano sopra il 18] 

La *classifica delle ultime 5 giornate* invece dice
INTER 13
JUVENTUS 12
LAZIO 12
ATALANTA 10
ROMA 10
NAPOLI 6
MILAN 6

*Differenza punti* rispetto al girone di andata (4a giornata)
INTER +5
LAZIO +5
JUVENTUS +4
ROMA =
ATALANTA -2
NAPOLI -3
MILAN -6

*Classifica punti "persi" (con medio/piccole)* in tutta la stagione
ROMA -3
INTER -5
JUVENTUS -5
MILAN -7
NAPOLI -10
LAZIO -11
ATALANTA -14

La sorpresa della 23a giornata sono i primi punti mancati dalla Roma contro una squadra nella parte destra della classifica. La formazione di Fonseca si arresta proprio alla vigilia della partita crocevia della stagione: il match contro il Milan in crisi nelle ultime 5 partite. I rossoneri negli ultimi 15 punti ne hanno persi 7 dall'Inter, 6 da Juve e Lazio, 4 da Atalanta e Roma. 
Così tra Roma e Milan dopo la settimana prossima potrebbe "sopravviverne" soltanto una, mentre Juventus e Lazio stanno risalendo forte e l'Atalanta è tornata a mettere in fila due vittorie di seguito. 

La formazione di Pirlo sembra l'unica a poter provare a insidiare l'attuale capolista, ma è chiamata a vincere il recupero contro il Napoli per cui ancora non c'è una data, altrimenti il distacco sarebbe incolmabile. 
Proprio il Napoli, nonostante lo scherzetto alla Vecchia Signora, ormai sembra l'unica condannata fuori da tutto. L'eliminazione quasi sicura in Europa League contro il Granada potrebbe condannare Gattuso, ma anche offrire una qualche possibilità di recupero avendo meno impegni da qui a fine stagione (anche se in verità non è affatto sicuro che Lazio, Atalanta, Juve e Milan passino il turno europeo).

*PROSSIMA GIORNATA*

BOLOGNA - LAZIO
VERONA - JUVENTUS
SAMPDORIA - ATALANTA
INTER - GENOA
NAPOLI - BENEVENTO
ROMA - MILAN


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *23a giornata
> FUGA NERAZZURRA
> 6 SQUADRE IN 6 PUNTI PER LA CHAMPIONS*
> 
> ...



Numeri che sanciscono un crollo spaventoso, e devo leggere ancora di gente che afferma che pioli non c'entra nulla. Pazzesco. 
La partita della Roma è la chiave di volta della nostra stagione, vincerla significherebbe rilanciarci di nuovo e prendere ossigeno in uno scontro diretto fondamentale, perdere o pareggiare comprometterebbe moltissimo la nostra classifica in quanto le altre che ci stanno dietro hanno turni abbordabili e ancora dobbiamo affrontarle nello scontro diretto. Abbiamo un solo risultato, vincere.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *23a giornata
> FUGA NERAZZURRA
> 6 SQUADRE IN 6 PUNTI PER LA CHAMPIONS*
> 
> ...



Mi sembra che i valori alla lunga stiano venendo fuori. La classifica si sta accorciando e sarà una lotta all'ultimo sangue per io quarto posto, dove qualcuno resterà per forza deluso.

L'Inter una volta recuperati bene i giocatori chiave e con l'organico a disposizione ha preso il volo. A me non piace come giocano ma adesso hanno una solidità pazzesca e qualche individualità che fa sempre la differenza. Se non avranno infortuni gravi mi sa che non li prende più nessuno.

Noi siamo crollati, ma i segnali c'erano da tempo. Gia prima di natale avevamo cominciato a barcollare, poi i match con le piccole ci hanno fatto mettere la polvere sotto i mobili. Quando abbiamo affrontato squadre quadrate e in forma i problemi sono usciti in modo fragoroso. 
Ora ci sarà da lottare parecchio, io credo che la Lazio sia l'avversario principale per il quarto posto.
Se torniamo a macinare punti con le piccole la stagione la conduciamo in porto.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *23a giornata
> FUGA NERAZZURRA
> 6 SQUADRE IN 6 PUNTI PER LA CHAMPIONS*
> 
> ...



La Roma stranamente perde punti con le mediopiccole, contro il Benevento, vuoi vedere che domenica vince il primo scontro diretto con una delle 7 sorelle?
Queste cabale funzionano quasi sempre.
Comunque, crollo importante, ma come detto da altri era evidente già da mesi, mentre qualcuno vedeva champions e scudetti dappertutto io vedevo una squadra la cui fase difensiva era appesa sempre ad un filo e che iniziava a produrre meno occasioni da gol.
In molti avevano dato la colpa agli infortuni, è quello che ci ha realmente ingannato tutti e che forse è anche la VERA causa di questo crollo eh, nessuno lo saprà mai, c'è troppo mismatch di condizione in tanti elementi decisivi e manca il regista basso titolare, anche lui cmq palesemente fuori condizione prima di rifarsi di nuovo male.
Sarei stato curioso di affrontare questo girone di ritorno senza infortuni gravi, con l'11 titolare, ma ahimè non è andata così


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Numeri che sanciscono un crollo spaventoso, e devo leggere ancora di gente che afferma che pioli non c'entra nulla. Pazzesco.



Voglio vedere, nel caso (che spero non si avveri) facessimo uno o due punti tra Roma e Udinese, le prossime due, cosa direbbero chi difende Pioli e chi dice che va tenuto per forza fino a fine stagione, voglio vedere se saranno disposti ad andare in EL o in Conference League.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che i valori alla lunga stiano venendo fuori. La classifica si sta accorciando e sarà una lotta all'ultimo sangue per io quarto posto, dove qualcuno resterà per forza deluso.
> 
> *L'Inter una volta recuperati bene i giocatori chiave e con l'organico a disposizione* ha preso il volo. A me non piace come giocano ma adesso hanno una solidità pazzesca e qualche individualità che fa sempre la differenza. Se non avranno infortuni gravi mi sa che non li prende più nessuno.
> 
> ...



Lol.
Mi sento leggermente perculato da questa affermazione Gary.
L'inter recuparati i giocatori chiave?
L'inter 3 ne ha in campo che spostano gli equilibri e hanno tutti e tre più presenze di Pioli.

Per il resto conte sta giocando il campionato con 13-14-15 effettivi non di più.

Direi che all'inter da questo punto di vista sta andando di lusso.
Ha una gestione della rosa da provinciale, nel senso che attinge poco alle alternative, ma bontà loro scoppiano tutti di salute, sono covid free e hanno bevuto dal santo graal.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lol.
> Mi sento leggermente perculato da questa affermazione Gary.
> L'inter recuparati i giocatori chiave?
> L'inter 3 ne ha in campo che spostano gli equilibri e hanno tutti e tre più presenze di Pioli.
> ...



Nel derby di andata giocarono con D'Ambrosio e Kolarov centrali di difesa. Da quando hanno inserito Bastoni e recuperato Skriniar hanno la miglior difesa del campionato, se non sbaglio.

Poi hanno inserito Eriksen, che adesso che gira è un giocatore chiaramente di un altro pianeta rispetto agli altri. Per buona parte della stagione hanno giocato con Gagliardini prima alternativa al bollito Vidal, direi che con Eriksen sono migliorati abbastanza.

Infine Perisic a sinistra è cresciuto con i mesi. Sulle prime il ruolo da quinto sembrava impossibile e ha fatto tante prestazioni mediocri, ultimamente sta facendo la differenza.

Diciamo che l'Inda ha impiegato diverso tempo per far quadrare il cerchio e sfruttare al massimo la rosa, periodo dove sono rimasti a galla grazie a Lumukku piu che altro, ma ultimamente sono una squadra quadrata e solida con qualità, non a caso macinano punti.

A me non piace come giocano, anche contro di noi hanno fatto tanta confusione e tenuto male palla, pero sono quadrati e sanno come sfruttare i loro uomini chiave. Vedo difficile che possa sfuggirgli lo scudetto pure se nel calcio non si sa mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel derby di andata giocarono con D'Ambrosio e Kolarov centrali di difesa. Da quando hanno inserito Bastoni e recuperato Skriniar hanno la miglior difesa del campionato, se non sbaglio.
> 
> Poi hanno inserito Eriksen, che adesso che gira è un giocatore chiaramente di un altro pianeta rispetto agli altri. Per buona parte della stagione hanno giocato con Gagliardini prima alternativa al bollito Vidal, direi che con Eriksen sono migliorati abbastanza.
> 
> ...



Posso essere d'accordo sul discorso della quadra e della costruzione dell'11 attuale ma non sul resto.
La fortuna di cui sta godendo conte fa davvero statistica, altro che i nostri rigori.

Questa si che andrebbe studiata e andrebbero fatti dei sondaggi.

Non credo si sia mai vista una squadra che gioca con due punte e gioca tutta la stagione coi titolari.

Si sta lasciando giusto qualche briciola a sanchez mentre pinamonti del pane sente solo il profumo.
Questo si che è culo, altro che il nostro!!!!

Io metterei la firma ora per giocarmela col miglior 11 ma noi questa fortuna l'abbiamo avuta mai.
La rosa dell'inter non è profonda e ben costruita come si vuol far credere .
E' il destino che li sta aiutando oltremodo.

C'era una volta bati che si spaccava e mandava in vacca la stagione della fiorentina....
Esempio di squadra che poggia le sue fortune su un elemento chiave e imprescindibile.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La Roma stranamente perde punti con le mediopiccole, contro il Benevento, vuoi vedere che domenica vince il primo scontro diretto con una delle 7 sorelle?
> Queste cabale funzionano quasi sempre.
> Comunque, crollo importante, ma come detto da altri era evidente già da mesi, mentre qualcuno vedeva champions e scudetti dappertutto io vedevo una squadra la cui fase difensiva era appesa sempre ad un filo e che iniziava a produrre meno occasioni da gol.
> *In molti avevano dato la colpa agli infortuni, è quello che ci ha realmente ingannato tutti e che forse è anche la VERA causa di questo crollo eh, nessuno lo saprà mai, c'è troppo mismatch di condizione in tanti elementi decisivi e manca il regista basso titolare, anche lui cmq palesemente fuori condizione prima di rifarsi di nuovo male.*
> Sarei stato curioso di affrontare questo girone di ritorno senza infortuni gravi, con l'11 titolare, ma ahimè non è andata così



Credo che un fattore sia anche la mentalità. Noi abbiamo tanti giocatori giovani che hanno fatto abbastanza schifo fino a un anno fa, dunque di fatto si trovano ad affrontare il momento chiave della stagione, dove la palla pesa un quintale e i nervi sono tiratissimi, dove i punti pesano il doppio e non c'è margine di errore... di fatto per la prima volta in carriera.

Io sto vedendo una squadra che ha difficoltà ad affrontare i momenti chiave della partita e regala goal con errori marchiani di concetto e attenzione. La condizione atletica ci puo entrare, ma io vedo giocatori proprio contratti mentalmente che fanno difficoltà a giocare sciolti e concentrati come facevano quando su di loro non c'era nessuna aspettativa o pressione.

E' una fase normale e inevitabile per una squadra giovane come la nostra, che giusto un anno fa navigava a metà classifica. E' per certi versi la differenza che c'è tra una squadra che chiude la stagione in crescendo e vince un campionato e una che rallenta e lotta per il quarto posto.
Ne abbiamo visti tanti di casi negli anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Posso essere d'accordo sul discorso della quadra e della costruzione dell'11 attuale ma non sul resto.
> La fortuna di cui sta godendo conte fa davvero statistica, altro che i nostri rigori.
> 
> Questa si che andrebbe studiata e andrebbero fatti dei sondaggi.
> ...



Nel derby a noi mancava Bennacer, a loro Vidal.

Ci siamo affrontati praticamente con le squadre titolari.

Per il resto hai ragione, in questa stagione del covid le squadre sono tutte falcidiate dalle assenze, mentre l'Inda i suoi imprescindibili li ha avuti sempre, di fatto. Hanno una rosa cortissima loro ma è quello che vuole sempre Conte. Se deve gestire una rosa ampia finisce nel disastro, come successe al Chelsea quando in pratica lo cacciarono perchè aveva metà squadra contro.

Ci sarebbe da indagare piu a fondo sulle nostre assenze. Piu che di fortuna parlerei di superficialità. Noi abbiamo avuto una quindicina di casi di covid, presi tutti in famiglia o a mignotta. A me non pare sfortuna questa.


----------



## Lambro (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Credo che un fattore sia anche la mentalità. Noi abbiamo tanti giocatori giovani che hanno fatto abbastanza schifo fino a un anno fa, dunque di fatto si trovano ad affrontare il momento chiave della stagione, dove la palla pesa un quintale e i nervi sono tiratissimi, dove i punti pesano il doppio e non c'è margine di errore... di fatto per la prima volta in carriera.
> 
> Io sto vedendo una squadra che ha difficoltà ad affrontare i momenti chiave della partita e regala goal con errori marchiani di concetto e attenzione. La condizione atletica ci puo entrare, ma io vedo giocatori proprio contratti mentalmente che fanno difficoltà a giocare sciolti e concentrati come facevano quando su di loro non c'era nessuna aspettativa o pressione.
> 
> ...



Sicuramente anche questo, ci sono tanti fattori.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *23a giornata
> FUGA NERAZZURRA
> 6 SQUADRE IN 6 PUNTI PER LA CHAMPIONS*
> 
> ...



Mentre scrivevo questi numeri facevo riflessione per i posti in Champions League che penso saranno assegnati in questa maniera.

1) INTER e va beh
2) JUVENTUS per quanta fatica sta facendo ha pur sempre Ronaldo e la miglior difesa

per gli altri due posti:
- una tra MILAN e ROMA
- una tra ATALANTA e LAZIO
oppure:
- ATALANTA e LAZIO 

non credo nella resurrezione del Napoli che ha mille problemi 
e credo che una tra MILAN e ROMA resterà fuori per forza, a meno che non restino fuori entrambe

per questo ROMA-MILAN è decisiva per una delle due, se non per entrambe.
chi perde secondo me resta fuori, il Milan ha ancora dei punti di vantaggio ma con 3 sconfitte consecutive il declino è tracciato.
il pareggio è sconsigliabile per entrambe, il detto "meglio due feriti (gravi) che un morto" vale se stai lottando per la salvezza ma in testa alla classifica fa più male 

ATALANTA e LAZIO se si liberano dagli impegni europei faranno un grandissimo girone di ritorno, non ho dubbi. La Lazio in particolare si è già tolta due scontri diretti dove partiva sfavorita (Atalanta e Inter, per altro vincendo contro i bergamaschi) e quindi nel calendario da qui in avanti parte "sfavorita" solo contro la Juve. 

***

Sull'Inter c'è poco da aggiungere. Gli è girato tutto bene, ma del resto non ho mai visto una squadra vincere lo scudetto quando gira tutto male. 
Il derby mi ha ricordato al contrario quello del 2011 (interpreti ben diversi, chiaro...). 
Lì arrivammo noi con un punto di vantaggio e segnammo subito mettendo in discesa la partita, poi l'Inter ebbe un buon momento nel finale di primo tempo dove sbagliò 3 gol clamorosi (grandi parate di Abbiati ed Eto'o mette fuori quasi da dentro la porta) così come noi a inizio ripresa ci siamo visti negare più volte da Handanovic il pareggio che sembrava fatto. Poi nel secondo tempo noi li abbiamo massacrati nelle ripartenze in campo aperto con Pato e Robinho, mentre loro due giorni fa hanno legittimato la supremazia di Lukaku e Lautaro sulla nostra (povera) difesa.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel derby a noi mancava Bennacer, a loro Vidal.
> 
> Ci siamo affrontati praticamente con le squadre titolari.
> 
> ...



Non posso parlare di cose che non conosco. 
Se i nostri vanno a mignotte e quelli dell'inter sono bravi ragazzi o buoni padri di famiglia io non lo so.


Volevo solo far notare che le loro presenze e i loro numeri circa le assenze in campionato è roba che stupra la statistica, altro che i nostri rigori!!!

A maggior ragione in tempi di covid.
L'inter pare il remake di 'stanno tutti bene '.
Anzi , benissimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non posso parlare di cose che non conosco.
> Se i nostri vanno a mignotte e quelli dell'inter sono bravi ragazzi o buoni padri di famiglia io non lo so.
> 
> 
> ...



Su una contrattura si puo discutere per ore, sul fatto che abbiamo avuto 15 casi su una rosa di 25 mi pare che ci sia da fare luce.

Per me è superficialità non sfortuna. Avessimo la stessa incidenza a livello nazionale avremmo 40 milioni di casi.

E' chiaro che i nostri nella vita privata le restrizioni non le seguano, o loro o le loro famiglie o le mignotte che frequentano.

Questo col covid è chiaro faccia la differenza, non è sfortuna. Il covid a casa a guardare la televisione non l'hanno preso di sicuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Su una contrattura si puo discutere per ore, sul fatto che abbiamo avuto 15 casi su una rosa di 25 mi pare che ci sia da fare luce.
> 
> Per me è superficialità non sfortuna. Avessimo la stessa incidenza a livello nazionale avremmo 40 milioni di casi.
> 
> ...



L'inter ha sempre avuto tutti.
Non voglio nemmeno stare a discutere se gli mancava sensi perchè la loro salute è talmente tanta che offende i problemi altrui .
Razzismo della salute. 
Parafrasando il nuovo modo di 'pensare '.

Scherzi a parte, gli sta andando tutto di lusso. 
Non sono attrezzati più degli altri e forse nemmeno per vincere una competizione a tappe che copre 9 mesi ma gli sta andando tutto di lusso .
In uno sport professionistico di contatto hanno avuto lo stesso numero di infortuni di una squadra di bocce. 

Troppa troppa grazia.
Partono con due attaccanti e mezzo in rosa più un ragazzo e il ragazzo al massimo fa la sagoma in allenamento. 

Sui nostri tanti casi covid non saprei che dirti. 
Forse hai ragione ma non ho elementi in mano per dirti che ce l'hai.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2021)

*24a giornata
**MILAN e ATALANTA, COLPI DA CHAMPIONS
JUVE FRENA (E GUARDA DIETRO)*

Il Milan si rialza nella giornata più importante e più difficile (per via degli infortuni e per il fatto che arrivava da due sconfitte) e coglie un successo fondamentale nello scontro diretto dell'Olimpico. La vittoria per 1-2 con i giallorossi è pesante e lo si evince dalla graduatoria degli scontri diretti, dove adesso i rossoneri si riavvicinano al ritmo (ottimo) di Inter e Atalanta. 
Le due nerazzurre non falliscono il colpo e mentre Conte può allungare ancora sulla Juventus (+7 potenziale, +10 a oggi), Gasperini effettua il sorpasso a Fonseca e rientra in una posizione favorevole per la terza clamorosa qualificazione in Champions consecutiva.

Lo stop di Pirlo a Verona fa male in chiave "decimo scudetto" che si allontana per i bianconeri, non fa malissimo in chiave CL per via degli stop delle romane, ma in attesa del recupero contro il Napoli, un occhio alle spalle lo devono buttare anche i campioni in carica. 

Anche Rino confida ancora nell'asterisco della gara da recuperare (ultimo crocevia della stagione), il Napoli dopo l'uscita dall'Europa batte il Benevento e rincorre il quarto posto. Agganciata la Lazio di Inzaghi che ha patito invece le sberle del Bayern e non è riuscita a risollevarsi a Bologna.

La situazione. 

*ULTIME 5 PARTITE
Strappo evidente dell'Inter* 

INTER 15
ATALANTA 10
JUVENTUS 10
NAPOLI 9
MILAN 9
LAZIO 9
ROMA 7

*PUNTI NEGLI SCONTRI DIRETTI*
*Sprofondo giallorosso*

INTER 15/18
ATALANTA 14/18
MILAN 13/18
JUVENTUS 9/18
NAPOLI 9/18
LAZIO 9/18
ROMA 3/*15* (anche vincendo i restanti 4 scontri diretti la Roma non può farne più di 15 in totale, questo si riflette in 3 punti sicuramente persi rispetto alle altre sorelle, nella classifica sottostante)

*CLASSIFICA PUNTI PERSI*
*Pesante -3 per la Lazio, -2 per la Juve
*
INTER -5
ROMA -6
MILAN -7
JUVENTUS -7
NAPOLI -10
ATALANTA -14
LAZIO -14

*PROSSIMA GIORNATA*

LAZIO - TORINO
JUVENTUS - SPEZIA
ATALANTA - CROTONE
FIORENTINA - ROMA
SASSUOLO - NAPOLI
MILAN - UDINESE
PARMA - INTER

Il turno infrasettimanale può riservare qualche trappolone. Juventus e Atalanta dovrebbero passeggiare. Lazio e Inter trovano avversarie in situazioni delicate, ma nettamente favorite. Gare di media difficoltà per Roma, Napoli e Milan, perdere punti qui potrebbe essere assai sanguinoso per la corsa Champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *24a giornata
> **MILAN e ATALANTA, COLPI DA CHAMPIONS
> JUVE FRENA (E GUARDA DIETRO)*
> 
> ...



Oggi ho rivisto per larghi tratti e per tanti versi il miglior Milan. 
Speriamo sia passato il momentaccio .


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *24a giornata
> **MILAN e ATALANTA, COLPI DA CHAMPIONS
> JUVE FRENA (E GUARDA DIETRO)*
> 
> ...



A oggi dati alla mano per la Champions ci sono 5 squadre per 4 posti: Inter Juve Milan Atalanta e Lazio
Il Napoli può sperare di rientrare solo se batte di nuovo i gobbi e ci credo poco.
Roma la vedo quasi fuori. 

Dobbiamo arrivare a quota 18 punti negli scontri diretti, siamo a 13.
Milan-Napoli e Lazio-Milan sono due finali. Se facciamo 4 punti andiamo a 17, poi ne mancherebbe 1 tra Juve e Atalanta.
E per il resto delle partite devi fare la corsa sulla quinta.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi ho rivisto per larghi tratti e per tanti versi il miglior Milan.
> Speriamo sia passato il momentaccio .



Tra Udinese e Verona capiremo quanto pesano gli infortuni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A oggi dati alla mano per la Champions ci sono 5 squadre per 4 posti: Inter Juve Milan Atalanta e Lazio
> Il Napoli può sperare di rientrare solo se batte di nuovo i gobbi e ci credo poco.
> Roma la vedo quasi fuori.
> 
> ...




Vincendo la metà delle partite che rimangono sarebbero già 73 punti (e non so quante squadre supereranno questa quota, sotto la terza). Per me bisogna vincere almeno un altro scontro diretto.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vincendo la metà delle partite che rimangono sarebbero già 73 punti (e non so quante squadre supereranno questa quota, sotto la terza). Per me bisogna vincere almeno un altro scontro diretto.



Se facciamo 5 punti tra Napoli, Lazio, Juventus e Atalanta siamo in corsa, sembrano pochi 5 punti su 12 ma le altre si mangeranno dei punti tra loro e devono superarci in 3. 
Se ne facciamo di più siamo messi molto bene. 
Nel resto delle partite ovviamente bisogna evitare il suicidio, le prossime due saranno le più difficili dati gli infortuni patiti oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se facciamo 5 punti tra Napoli, Lazio, Juventus e Atalanta siamo in corsa, sembrano pochi 5 punti su 12 ma le altre si mangeranno dei punti tra loro e devono superarci in 3.
> Se ne facciamo di più siamo messi molto bene.
> Nel resto delle partite ovviamente bisogna evitare il suicidio, le prossime due saranno le più difficili dati gli infortuni patiti oggi.



Nelle prossime due dobbiamo strappare 4 punti dai, penso sia fattibile. 7 punti tra Roma, Udinese e Verona andremmo molto bene. Non la vedo una mission impossible.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tra Udinese e Verona capiremo quanto pesano gli infortuni.



Quello è un tasto dolente. 
Non ho più parole.


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tra Udinese e Verona capiremo quanto pesano gli infortuni.



Ibra non dovrebbe essere grave, poi farà le cure termali in settimana a Sanremo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vincendo la metà delle partite che rimangono sarebbero già 73 punti (e non so quante squadre supereranno questa quota, sotto la terza). Per me bisogna vincere almeno un altro scontro diretto.



Oh lasciatelo dire.. da quando hai lanciato queste statistiche “se facciamo X che in media sarebbe meno di Y che è il minimo indispensabile..etc etc..” gira un po’ maluccio...facciamo che puntiamo al bottino pieno e basta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Oh lasciatelo dire.. da quando hai lanciato queste statistiche “se facciamo X che in media sarebbe meno di Y che è il minimo indispensabile..etc etc..” gira un po’ maluccio...facciamo che puntiamo al bottino pieno e basta&#55357;&#56837;



Si dai, una quindicina di vittorie di fila dovrebbero bastare per qualificarsi alla CL.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Marzo 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Oh lasciatelo dire.. da quando hai lanciato queste statistiche “se facciamo X che in media sarebbe meno di Y che è il minimo indispensabile..etc etc..” gira un po’ maluccio...facciamo che puntiamo al bottino pieno e basta&#55357;&#56837;



ma infatti,fare le tabelle porta sfiga..sempre stato così...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *24a giornata
> **MILAN e ATALANTA, COLPI DA CHAMPIONS
> JUVE FRENA (E GUARDA DIETRO)*
> 
> ...



Dobbiamo dare il 110% per vincerla e sperare che Napoli e Roma abbiano un passaggio a vuto in trasferta, sarebbe una bella selezione in quel modo..

Comunque è davvero insopportabile che proprio quest'anno che noi siamo tornati ad un livello buono la corsa CL sia di sto livello...tutta colpa di questi imbucati bergamaschi e della Roma che inaspettatamente sta facendo un campionato di tutto rispetto e con le piccole è un rullo compressore..

vabbé..facciamo il nostro..altri 28 punti e nessuno ci può togliere la CL


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo dare il 110% per vincerla e sperare che Napoli e Roma abbiano un passaggio a vuto in trasferta, sarebbe una bella selezione in quel modo..
> 
> Comunque è davvero insopportabile che proprio quest'anno che noi siamo tornati ad un livello buono la corsa CL sia di sto livello...tutta colpa di questi imbucati bergamaschi e della Roma che inaspettatamente sta facendo un campionato di tutto rispetto e con le piccole è un rullo compressore..
> 
> vabbé..facciamo il nostro..altri 28 punti e nessuno ci può togliere la CL



Penso che ne basteranno molti meno. Lo scorso anno la quarta aveva 78 punti ma sarebbe andata in CL pure con 71. Secondo me già con 75 punti la CL è più o meno sicura quest’anno. Difficilmente la quinta supererà di molto i 70 (ammesso che ci arrivi, l’anno scorso la quinta fu proprio la Roma a 70), e se lo farà sarà di poco, per me.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Penso che ne basteranno molti meno. Lo scorso anno la quarta aveva 78 punti ma sarebbe andata in CL pure con 71. Secondo me già con 75 punti la CL è più o meno sicura quest’anno.



Bisogna ragionare in ottica solidità squadra, i punti sono poi la logica conseguenza.
Ieri secondo me abbiamo intravisto il nuovo volto di un un milan nuovo.
Io credo Pioli abbia tra le mani la possibilità di tirare fuori un 11 che segna di più e subisce di meno.
A lui il compito di plasmarlo....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna ragionare in ottica solidità squadra, i punti sono poi la logica conseguenza.
> Ieri secondo me abbiamo intravisto il nuovo volto di un un milan nuovo.
> Io credo Pioli abbia tra le mani la possibilità di tirare fuori un 11 che segna di più e subisce di meno.
> A lui il compito di plasmarlo....



Sì certo, penso anche io che il Milan con Memento Mori abbia più potenzialità, anche perché può finalmente giocare più corto. 

Però appunto parlando dei punti volevo dire che già sarebbe un’anomalia avere quattro squadre di cui anche la terza e la quarta vicine agli 80 come lo scorso anno, la quinta dubito fortemente che farà tutti quei punti, lo vedo quasi impossibile. E sinceramente oltre a noi, Inda, Gobbi e forse Atalanta se ingrana (ma spero di no, non voglio andare in CL con loro, voglio andarci a loro spese e godermela all’ultima) non vedo altre squadre quest’anno in grado di superare e probabilmente nemmeno avvicinare quota 75.

Poi se Pioli ha trovato una nuova quadra chissà, magari si potrebbe anche sognare qualcosa di più per noi, ma adesso non parliamone, che è un attimo tornare a La Spezia.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sì certo, penso anche io che il Milan con Memento Mori abbia più potenzialità, anche perché può finalmente giocare più corto.
> 
> Però appunto volevo dire che già sarebbe un’anomalia avere quattro squadre di cui anche la terza e la quarta vicine agli 80 come lo scorso anno, la quinta dubito fortemente che farà tutti quei punti, lo vedo quasi impossibile. E sinceramente oltre a noi, Inda, Gobbi e forse Atalanta se ingrana (ma spero di no, non voglio andare in CL con loro, voglio andarci a loro spese e godermela all’ultima) non vedo altre squadre quest’anno in grado di superare quota 75.



Se non sbaglio abbiamo superato una serie di partite impegnative.
Ora bisogna accelerare però.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio abbiamo superato una serie di partite impegnative.
> Ora bisogna accelerare però.



Eh si, bisogna accelerare, con un occhio dietro e uno davanti. Consci che, a questo punto e dopo la vittoria di ieri sera, mancare l’obiettivo minimo quest’anno sarebbe davvero alto tradimento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

Spesso comunque si fa l’errore di ragionare sulla quota CL guardando la quarta, è un errore che viene da fare ma appunto è sbagliato. Tipo l’anno scorso viene da dire che ci sia stata una quota CL altissima per via dei 78 punti della quarta, ma non è così, in realtà la quota CL “vera” lo scorso anno erano 71 punti, perché se la Lazio arrivata quarta con 78 punti ne avesse fatti 71 si sarebbe comunque qualificata. 

È la velocità di marcia della quinta che detta la quota CL, non la quarta.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio abbiamo superato una serie di partite impegnative.
> Ora bisogna accelerare però.



in realtà le partite toste stanno per arrivare. Abbiamo 2 settimane infernali, dove ci giochiamo tutto sia in coppa che in campionato, giocando ogni 2/3 giorni. 

Udinese- Verona- Manchester UTD- Napoli- Manchestr UTD- Fiorentina. 

Il rischio di perdere punti per strada è altissimo. Importante fare turnover mirato ed evitare infortuni per questa maledetta coppa. 
Già le assenze di Ibra-Rebic e il turco sono pesantissime.


----------



## Albijol (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spesso comunque si fa l’errore di ragionare sulla quota CL guardando la quarta, è un errore che viene da fare ma appunto è sbagliato. Tipo l’anno scorso viene da dire che ci sia stata una quota CL altissima per via dei 78 punti della quarta, ma non è così, in realtà la quota CL “vera” lo scorso anno erano 71 punti, perché se la Lazio arrivata quarta con 78 punti ne avesse fatti 71 si sarebbe comunque qualificata.
> 
> È la velocità di marcia della quinta che detta la quota CL, non la quarta.



Se la Lazio avesse fatto 71 punti le altre avrebbero più punti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se la Lazio avesse fatto 71 punti le altre avrebbero più punti...



Non è detto, sarebbe bastato che la Lazio pareggiasse con Parma, Genoa e Fiorentina al ritorno per dire, e che perdesse con l’Udinese sempre al ritorno che avrebbe chiuso il campionato a 71 punti arrivando quarta senza dare più punti alle altre grandi. Non sarebbe cambiato nulla nell’alta classifica e nella corsa CL.

Per questo dico che la quota CL di fatto è dettata dalla velocità che tiene la quinta. E non credo che la quinta del campionato 2020/2021 supererà di molto i 70, se lo farà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Penso che ne basteranno molti meno. Lo scorso anno la quarta aveva 78 punti ma sarebbe andata in CL pure con 71. Secondo me già con 75 punti la CL è più o meno sicura quest’anno. Difficilmente la quinta supererà di molto i 70 (ammesso che ci arrivi, l’anno scorso la quinta fu proprio la Roma a 70), e se lo farà sarà di poco, per me.



Abbiamo 8 punti dal 5° posto..margine da monitorare...che due tra roma - Juve e Atalanta abbiano in canna da qui a fine anno 35 punti per me è possibile, certo che addirittura 3 ci riescano è oggettivamente dura..

Ecco perché noi non dobbiamo assolutamente sbracare...la possibilità di andare in CL è dell'80% ad oggi..buttarla sarebbe da galera..e ieri per fortuna si è rivisto un buon Milan..che 28 punti li dovrebbe fare senza troppi affanni

Spiace un po' vedere l'inter che scappa e corre così forte..per lo scudetto servirebbe un vero miracolo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 8 punti dal 5° posto..margine da monitorare...che due tra roma - Juve e Atalanta abbiano in canna da qui a fine anno 35 punti per me è possibile, certo che addirittura 3 ci riescano è oggettivamente dura..
> 
> Ecco perché noi non dobbiamo assolutamente sbracare...la possibilità di andare in CL è dell'80% ad oggi..buttarla sarebbe da galera..e ieri per fortuna si è rivisto un buon Milan..che 28 punti li dovrebbe fare senza troppi affanni
> 
> Spiace un po' vedere l'inter che scappa e corre così forte..per lo scudetto servirebbe un vero miracolo



Se anche Juve e Atalanta facessero 35 punti e chiudessero ad 81 punti (improbabilissimo, specie l’Atalanta che è più discontinua rispetto allo scorso anno, ma pure i gobbi), oltre ad essere difficile, sarebbe irrilevante, perché anche noi ne facessimo meno saremmo sempre quarti.

Che poi anche una terza squadra, cioè una tra Roma, Napoli e Lazio faccia tutti quei punti (35 punti in 14 partite sono una media di 2,5 punti a partita, ed è questa media astronomica che Roma e Lazio dovrebbero tenere per fare rispettivamente 79 e 78 punti, e anche solo per farne 75 dovrebbero tenere una media tipo il Milan del girone d’andata, cioè 2,3 punti, da qui alla fine; stesso discorso per il Napoli, che pure ha una partita in più da giocare) lo vedo impossibile, sinceramente.

Cioè, sarebbe davvero il colmo della sfiga.

Comunque noi pensiamo a farne il più possibile, come dicevo, con un occhio davanti e uno dietro, poi a Maggio tireremo le somme.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2021)

*25a giornata
**MILAN E NAPOLI, ANCORA UNO STOP
E LA ROMA TORNA A SPERARE
*
Il pareggio a Verona non ha ancora affondato la Juventus, che si rimette a caccia del secondo posto battendo lo Spezia. 
Per i bianconeri momento chiave della stagione alla vigilia di match importantissimi contro Lazio e Porto e il recupero contro il Napoli. 
L'Inter ovviamente non si ferma e ingrana la 6a vittoria su 6 nel girone di ritorno. Come 6 diventano anche i punti di vantaggio sulla seconda in classifica.
Milan e Napoli che avevano vinto la giornata scorsa si fermano nuovamente al cospetto di Udinese e Napoli: altri due punti buttati al vento per Pioli e Gattuso, mentre torna a sperare con una vittoria pesantissima a Firenze la Roma di Fonseca. 
L'Atalanta ha ripreso un ottimo ritmo in linea con i suoi gironi di ritorno ed è al terzo posto con la Juve.
Solo un asterisco invece per la Lazio, che come Juve e Napoli adesso ha una partita in meno rispetto alle altre. 

*ULTIME 5 PARTITE
*Dall'andamento delle ultime 5 si evince che Inter, Atalanta e Juve sono le tre favorite per i primi posti validi per la Champions, mentre il posto del Milan è ancora fortemente a rischio. Nel weekend si affrontano le prime 4 di questa classifica!!

INTER 15
ATALANTA 13
JUVENTUS 10
LAZIO 9
NAPOLI 7
MILAN 7
ROMA 7

*PUNTI NEGLI SCONTRI DIRETTI*

INTER 15/18
ATALANTA 14/18
MILAN 13/18
JUVENTUS 9/18
NAPOLI 9/18
LAZIO 9/18
ROMA 3/*15* (anche vincendo i restanti 4 scontri diretti la Roma non può farne più di 15 in totale, questo si riflette in 3 punti sicuramente persi rispetto alle altre sorelle, nella classifica sottostante)

*CLASSIFICA PUNTI PERSI*
ROMA -4
INTER -5
JUVENTUS -7
MILAN -9
NAPOLI -12
ATALANTA -14
LAZIO -14

*PROSSIMA GIORNATA: si decide lo Scudetto!*

JUVENTUS - LAZIO
ROMA - GENOA
VERONA - MILAN
NAPOLI - BOLOGNA
INTER - ATALANTA

Tra Juventus-Lazio e Inter-Atalanta si decide il campionato. 
La Juventus deve vincere contro la Lazio e sperare che l'Atalanta interrompa la corsa dell'Inter. 
Se Conte dovesse uscirne ancora vincitore avrebbe il titolo in tasca. 
Roma e Napoli favorite in casa contro Genoa e Bologna hanno una grande occasione per accorciare sul Milan, impegnato sul difficile campo di Verona.


----------



## Pungiglione (4 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *25a giornata
> **MILAN E NAPOLI, ANCORA UNO STOP
> E LA ROMA TORNA A SPERARE
> *
> ...



Sarà durissima la prossima, i risultati migliori sarebbero la vittoria dell'inda e il pareggio tra lazie e giuve. Difficile che napoli e Roma possano suicidarsi, per noi una sconfitta sarebbe devastante (ma anche un pari potrebbe rivelarsi tale), la vittoria al contrario ci darebbe fiato 

Comunque vada, altra giornata crocevia


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sarà durissima la prossima, i risultati migliori sarebbero la vittoria dell'inda e il pareggio tra lazie e giuve. Difficile che napoli e Roma possano suicidarsi, per noi una sconfitta sarebbe devastante (ma anche un pari potrebbe rivelarsi tale), la vittoria al contrario ci darebbe fiato
> 
> Comunque vada, altra giornata crocevia



I risultati migliori non sono quelli delle altre ma i nostri. Se non ci muoviamo non resteranno dietro a lungo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

*26a giornata
INTER, E' SCUDETTO!
NAPOLI, DESTINO CHAMPIONS IN 7 GIORNI

*Il primo verdetto delle statistiche dopo la 26esima giornata è chiaro [e non è una gufata]: l'Inter è campione d'Italia per la 19esima volta nella sua storia. Con il successo ai danni dell'Atalanta, Antonio Conte ha ipotecato il suo quinto titolo nazionale (3 vinti con la Juve e 1 alla guida del Chelsea) dopo che la sua avventura in nerazzurro aveva collezionato fino ad ora solo delusioni (doppia eliminazione ai giorni di Champions, campionato regalato di 1 punto a Sarri, finale di EL persa per un autorete). 
Quella con la squadra di Gasperini era la sfida tra le squadre con più punti negli scontri diretti. Con questa vittoria l'Inter ha raggiunto per prima il target di 18 che incorona un percorso che ha avuto la sua svolta definitva dopo la sconfitta contro la Sampdoria, passando per le vittorie pesanti contro Juve, Lazio, Milan e Atalanta. *26 punti conquistati negli ultimi 30. Nelle ultime 10 partite in casa (punteggio pieno) ha fatto il doppio dei punti del Milan: 30 contro 15!* 

La Juventus nonostante l'assenza di Ronaldo ha fatto capire di voler abdicare il più tardi possibile e ha ribaltato la Lazio con una prova convincente alla vigilia del Porto, ma doveva contare su un risultato positivo dei bergamaschi per poter sperare in qualcosa di più del secondo posto. Pirlo ora deve focalizzarsi sulle Coppe.

Il Milan tra un singhiozzo in casa e una prova convincente in trasferta, mette un mattoncino sul suo castello che si chiama ritorno in Champions. Il colpo a Verona non è servito a dare un altro po' di fastidio ai cugini, ma tiene a distanza le altre rivali. E soprattutto serve allo stesso Milan che affronta 4 sfide delicate nei prossimi 13 giorni: United-Napoli-United-Fiorentina. I punti di vantaggio di Pioli sulla Roma sono 6 (vanificato il successo giallorosso sul Genoa). Sul Napoli 9, a una settimana dallo scontro diretto che può decidere il destino di entrambe: sicuramente sa di ultima spiaggia più per gli uomini di Gattuso, che sono attesi da tre trasferte terribili in 7 giorni: Milan, Juventus e Roma. Il Napoli non può uscire con meno di 4 punti da questo trittico, o la rincorsa al quarto posto diventerebbe impossibile (ma vista la classifica scontri diretti e i tanti punti persi per strada anche con le piccole, il percorso ideale per i partenopei in realtà sarebbe di fare 6 punti su 9). *Al termine di Roma-Napoli si potrà davvero fare una prima previsione della quota punti del quinto posto (a oggi la proiezione direbbe 71 punti ma ci sono ancora troppi scontri diretti da giocare)*. 

Le deluse di giornata sono Lazio e Atalanta che hanno perso due scontri importanti: i bergamaschi sono stati nuovamente scavalcati dalla Roma, mentre Simone Inzaghi si ritrova con 7 punti da rimontare sul quarto posto e deve superare 3 squadre. Il compito si fa proibitivo sebbene ci sia da recuperare la gara casalinga con il Toro. La Lazio deve praticamente vincere tutti gli scontri diretti da qui alla fine: Milan, Napoli e derby. 

*CLASSIFICA SCONTRI DIRETTI*
INTER 18/18 (ogni punto in più negli scontri diretti sarà un bonus che colmerà i punti "persi" nella classifica successiva)
ATALANTA 14/18
MILAN 13/18
JUVENTUS 12/18
NAPOLI 9/18
LAZIO 9/18
ROMA 3/15

*CLASSIFICA PUNTI PERSI
*ROMA -4
INTER -5
JUVENTUS -7
MILAN -9
NAPOLI -12
ATALANTA -14
LAZIO -14

Se Roma e Atalanta riescono a compensare le due graduatorie, Napoli e Lazio sono ormai appese a un filo. 

*ULTIME 5 GIORNATE*
INTER 15
ATALANTA 12
JUVENTUS 10
ROMA 10
NAPOLI 10
MILAN 7
LAZIO 6

Mentre la Lazio affonda con 3 sconfitte nelle ultime 4, al Milan serve ritrovare più continuità nelle vittorie per difendere ancora la propria posizione. 

*PROSSIMA GIORNATA*
LAZIO - CROTONE
ATALANTA - SPEZIA
PARMA - ROMA
TORINO - INTER
CAGLIARI - JUVENTUS
MILAN - NAPOLI

Negli anticipi del sabato Lazio e Atalanta proveranno a ripartire e a mettere pressioni su quelle davanti per la zona Champions. Risponderà per prima la Roma e poi la Juve. Milan-Napoli, come ampiamente ribadito, è praticamente una finale, giocata al termine di un turno dove le altre sorelle dovrebbero vincere tutte.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *26a giornata
> INTER, E' SCUDETTO!
> NAPOLI, DESTINO CHAMPIONS IN 7 GIORNI
> 
> ...



L'inter non ha perso il campionato precedente per un punto, questo lo dice la classifica. 
La juve ha vinto il campionato con due giornate di anticipo ma virtualmente lo aveva vinto con ben 4 giornate di anticipo. 

Poi l'inter ha accorciato a giochi fatti e con una Juve già con la testa alle vacanze.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *26a giornata
> INTER, E' SCUDETTO!
> NAPOLI, DESTINO CHAMPIONS IN 7 GIORNI
> 
> ...



Ma il 18/18 dell'inter negli scontri diretti... è giusto?
Il derby d'andata lo abbiamo vinto noi...
Comunque concordo sul resto. La partita col napoli per noi è decisiva.
Le 4 da champions ad oggi sembrano essere Inter Milan Juve e Atalanta.
Lazio e Napoli se perdono una o due partite sono fuori. La Roma ha speranze ma è indietro e anche arrivando a pari punti con noi o con le altre starebbe dietro per gli scontri diretti.
Le prossime 3 o 4 giornate saranno decisive e se manterremo 6 punti di vantaggio sulla quarta potremmo anche permetterci di perdere 2 su 3 degli scontri diretti che ci mancheranno (lazio, juve e atalanta).


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma il 18/18 dell'inter negli scontri diretti... è giusto?
> Il derby d'andata lo abbiamo vinto noi...
> Comunque concordo sul resto. La partita col napoli per noi è decisiva.
> Le 4 da champions ad oggi sembrano essere Inter Milan Juve e Atalanta.
> ...



Negli scontri diretti si possono fare 36 punti tra andata e ritorno.
Il target è farne almeno 18, considerato che tutte e 7 non possono farne più di 18. 
Questa è l'ottica con cui viene calcolata questa graduatoria


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *26a giornata
> INTER, E' SCUDETTO!
> NAPOLI, DESTINO CHAMPIONS IN 7 GIORNI
> 
> ...



Inter campione ormai, è vero.

Milan Napoli partita chiave per noi, dove anche un pareggio sarebbe prezioso. Una vera finale.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *25a giornata
> **MILAN E NAPOLI, ANCORA UNO STOP
> E LA ROMA TORNA A SPERARE
> *
> ...



Cosa rappresenta la classifica dei punti persi? Persi rispetto a cosa?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Inter campione ormai, è vero.
> 
> Milan Napoli partita chiave per noi, dove anche un pareggio sarebbe prezioso. Una vera finale.



Aggiungo che nel 2021, per molti giustamente considerato altalenante e pessimo, da Benevento-Milan a Verona-Milan il Milan ha collezionato 22 punti in 12 partite giocate in campionato.

E ora di partite ne mancano esattamente 12, per la fine del campionato.

Perciò se anche il Milan non migliorasse di una virgola (e mi stupirebbe, se dopo Fiorentina-Milan riavremo la squadra a disposizione, non vedere un minimo miglioramento) il suo rendimento del 2021 nelle prossime 12 partite, chiuderebbe la Serie A 2020/2021 a 77/78 punti.

E siccome le uniche che potrebbero darci potenzialmente fastidio, cioè Roma e Napoli, dovrebbero fare rispettivamente 28/29 punti su 36 disponibili (per la Roma) e 28/29 su 39 disponibili (per il Napoli che ha una partita in meno) per finirci davanti, è evidente che solo un suicidio milanista totale, che vada addirittura ad abbassare clamorosamente la media punti fin qui fatta nel 2021 unita ad un grandissimo innalzamento della media punti fin qui tenuta da Roma o Napoli (media attorno ad 1,9 per la Roma nelle 26 partite da qui giocate, stessa media del Napoli con una partita in meno, per arrivare a 77 punti la Roma dovrebbe alzare la sua media a 27 punti nelle prossime 12, cioè portarsi ad una media punti di 2,3 a partita da qui a fine campionato, stessa media punti che dovrebbe tenere il Napoli nelle prossime 13 che gli rimangono) potrebbe tenerci fuori. 

Poi Roten su una cosa ha ragione, senza 6 punti in classifica nel trittico Milan-Roma-Juve il Napoli sarebbe praticamente tagliato fuori (già con 4 punti le possibilità sarebbero ridotte al lumicino, perché 51 punti con ancora -dopo quel trittico- 11 partite da giocare richiederebbero al Napoli di fare 26/27 punti minimo nelle restanti 11 partite, una roba che mi sembra assolutamente aldilà della portata di questo Napoli).

P.s: la Lazio manco la menziono per ovvi motivi, a 43 punti con 13 partite rimanenti (hanno pure loro una partita in meno) per finirci davanti dovrebbero fare qualcosa di più che un miracolo (unito a qualcosa di più di un crollo epocale da parte nostra).


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cosa rappresenta la classifica dei punti persi? Persi rispetto a cosa?



È la classifica dei punti persi rispetto a una quota di 72 punti calcolata in questo modo:
- 4 punti in 2 partite contro Verona Sassuolo e Fiorentina (totale 12 punti) 
- 6 punti in 2 partite contro le altre 10 medio-piccole (totale 60 punti)

72 + 18 (target scontri diretti) era il percorso da fare per 90 punti. Non perdere più di 10 punti tra le due graduatorie te ne fa fare 80. Eccetera.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E siccome le uniche che potrebbero darci potenzialmente fastidio, cioè Roma e Napoli, dovrebbero fare rispettivamente 28/29 punti su 36 disponibili (per la Roma) e 28/29 su 39 disponibili (per il Napoli che ha una partita in meno) per finirci davanti, è evidente che solo un suicidio milanista totale, che vada addirittura ad abbassare clamorosamente la media punti fin qui fatta nel 2021 unita ad un grandissimo innalzamento della media punti fin qui tenuta da Roma o Napoli (media attorno ad 1,9 per la Roma nelle 26 partite da qui giocate, stessa media del Napoli con una partita in meno, per arrivare a 77 punti la Roma dovrebbe alzare la sua media a 27 punti nelle prossime 12, cioè portarsi ad una media punti di 2,3 a partita da qui a fine campionato, stessa media punti che dovrebbe tenere il Napoli nelle prossime 13 che gli rimangono) potrebbe tenerci fuori.
> 
> *Poi Roten su una cosa ha ragione*



Almeno quello ahah 

La Roma è a 50. Ha da giocare 4 scontri diretti (Napoli, Atalanta, Lazio, Inter). 
Per come è andata fino ad adesso nelle altre 8 partite ha in canna tranquillamente 7 vittorie o addirittura 8. 
21 punti penso li fa sicuramente e andrebbe a 71. Migliorando negli scontri diretti (e specie se l'Inter è già campione quando si incontrano) 74-75 punti sono alla portata. 
Per me più o meno questa la quota. 
Ne sapremo di più dopo Roma-Napoli quando per forza di cose una delle due uscirà dalla corsa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Almeno quello ahah
> 
> La Roma è a 50. Ha da giocare 4 scontri diretti (Napoli, Atalanta, Lazio, Inter).
> Per come è andata fino ad adesso nelle altre 8 partite ha in canna tranquillamente 7 vittorie o addirittura 8.
> ...



Si infatti è per quello che ho detto che a noi basterebbe tenere il rendimento del 2021 per qualificarci senza problemi (anche se credo onestamente che la Roma supererà di poco i 70 punti e che non arriverà a 75).

Dipende solo da noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che nel 2021, per molti giustamente considerato altalenante e pessimo, da Benevento-Milan a Verona-Milan il Milan ha collezionato 22 punti in 12 partite giocate in campionato.
> 
> E ora di partite ne mancano esattamente 12, per la fine del campionato.
> 
> ...



Paradossalmente, il campo sta dicendo che per noi il recupero degli infortunati è quasi un handicap.

In questo periodo li abbiamo fatti spesso giocare in condizioni precarie dimostrando che un Hakan a mezzo servizio, per fare un esempio, è peggio di un Krunic al 100%.

Il nostro punto di forza è il gioco, per cui meglio una riserva al top che un titolare che rientra non ancora al massimo della condizione.

Per il calcolo generale, tutto corretto. Noi corriamo su noi stessi a questo punto.

Tra l'altro, secondo me, dovessimo fare un filotto straordinario in queste 12 partite potremmo pure giocarci lo scudetto, non credo l'Inter andrà molto oltre gli 80 punti.


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente, il campo sta dicendo che per noi il recupero degli infortunati è quasi un handicap.
> 
> In questo periodo li abbiamo fatti spesso giocare in condizioni precarie dimostrando che un Hakan a mezzo servizio, per fare un esempio, è peggio di un Krunic al 100%.
> 
> ...



Ho sempre pensato che se non ti chiami Ibra, Ronaldo o Messi devi sempre mettere in campo la migliore squadra possibile dal punto di vista della salute fisica.


----------



## mil77 (9 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che nel 2021, per molti giustamente considerato altalenante e pessimo, da Benevento-Milan a Verona-Milan il Milan ha collezionato 22 punti in 12 partite giocate in campionato.
> 
> E ora di partite ne mancano esattamente 12, per la fine del campionato.
> 
> ...



Se non sbaglio al Napoli, dopo il trittico MIlan-Juve-Roma, mancheranno 10 partite non 11.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio al Napoli, dopo il trittico MIlan-Juve-Roma, mancheranno 10 partite non 11.



Si è vero, 10, perché quella con la Juve è il recupero. Bene così, con 51 punti e 10 partite da giocare avrebbero zero chances.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2021)

*28a giornata
IL NAPOLI PASSA IL DOPPIO ESAME
BRIVIDI PER JUVE E MILAN

*E alla fine Rino ha preso in mano la squadra e ha invertito la tendenza. Lo avevamo detto due giornate fa che il destino del Napoli si poteva ribaltare facendo almeno 6 punti negli scontri diretti tra Milan, Juve e Roma. Ne sono arrivati 6 su 6 tra San Siro e l'Olimpico. Sarà merito del silenzio stampa e di un ricompattamento del team? Del recupero degli infortunati in attacco? Del nuovo rinvio di Juve-Napoli? Sicuramente quest'ultima ha inciso perché il Napoli ha avuto due settimane pulite per preparare i due scontri diretti chiave, mentre Milan e Roma si giocavano (chi male e chi bene) le loro chances di andare avanti in Europa League. 
Sta di fatto che Gattuso adesso ha il vento in poppa e può lavorare più serenamente durante la sosta prima della volata finale. 

L'ennesimo stop negli scontri diretti, ormai non più una sorpresa, relega la Roma a un inseguimento al quarto posto ormai proibitivo. 5 punti da recuperare sull'Atalanta, a sua volta lanciatissima e a pari partite con i giallorossi, sono un enormità. In più l'Atalanta ha il vantaggio dello scontro diretto dalla sua, a meno di perdere con 4 gol di scarto all'Olimpico, quindi i punti sarebbero 6. E infine la Roma ha ancora un impegno europeo che porterà via inevitabilmente energie. Paradossalmente per Fonseca a questo punto potrebbe essere più facile conquistare la CL vincendo l'Europa League (unica italiana rimasta) dove ha ben figurato fino ad ora. 
Il livello delle concorrenti obbliga a farci un pensierino, fuori portata c'è solo lo United che ha faticato con il Milan.

La Lazio ha messo in fila due vittorie consecutive ed è potenzialmente davanti ai cugini avendo da recuperare ancora il match con il Toro. Ma anche per i biancocelesti è durissima e ci vuole una vera impresa di fine stagione, unita a qualche crollo improvviso là davanti. 

C'è quindi da focalizzarsi sul quartetto *Milan-Juve-Atalanta-Napoli* per la spartizione dei *tre posti* Champions alle spalle dell'Inter. 
L'Atalanta di recente ha patito solo la sconfitta con la capolista e per il resto ha fatto percorso netto. 
Il Milan ha perso una partita pesante con il Napoli che poteva anche pareggiare, ma ha ottenuto tre punti altrettanto pesanti a Firenze con la prima rimonta vincente della stagione. 
La Juve rimane sulla carta la principale favorita per il secondo posto, ma in due settimane ha visto sfumare prima i quarti di Champions e poi le residue piccole speranze di inseguire l'Inter, non riuscendo nemmeno ad approfittare del nuovo rinvio del match con i napoletani. La sconfitta con il Benevento farà vedere le streghe agli uomini di Pirlo per queste due settimane di sosta e la preparazione del derby non sarà così serena come lo sarebbe stata invece per una squadra proveniente da 4 successi consecutivi. 

La graduatoria degli scontri diretti evidenzia il pieno tutto il cambio di marcia di Gattuso. Dalla graduatoria dei punti "persi" si evince invece il calo improvviso di Roma e Juve, con il Milan che seppur in rendimento altalenante prova a resistere. 

*CLASSIFICA SCONTRI DIRETTI*
INTER 18/18 (ogni punto in più negli scontri diretti sarà un bonus che colmerà i punti "persi" nella classifica successiva)
NAPOLI 15/18
ATALANTA 14/18
MILAN 13/18
JUVENTUS 12/18
LAZIO 9/18
ROMA 3/12

*CLASSIFICA PUNTI PERSI
*INTER -5
MILAN -7
ROMA -7
JUVENTUS -10
NAPOLI -12
ATALANTA -14
LAZIO -14

*ULTIME 5 GIORNATE*
INTER 15
ATALANTA 12
MILAN 10
JUVENTUS 10
NAPOLI 10
LAZIO 9
ROMA 7

L'andamento delle ultime 5 partite ha messo in difficoltà le romane. 

*DOPO LA SOSTA: i prossimi impegni per Milan/Juve/Atalanta/Napoli (Aprile)
*
MILAN 59 ------ Sampdoria ------------- PARMA - Genoa - Sassuolo - LAZIO
JUVENTUS 55* - TORINO ---- [Napoli] - GENOA - ATALANTA - Parma - FIORENTINA
ATALANTA 55 -- Udinese ---------------- FIORENTINA - Juventus - ROMA - Bologna
NAPOLI 53* --- Crotone - [JUVENTUS] - SAMPDORIA - Inter - Lazio - TORINO


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *28a giornata
> IL NAPOLI PASSA IL DOPPIO ESAME
> BRIVIDI PER JUVE E MILAN
> 
> ...



Noi dobbiamo assolutamente fare più punti possibili in questi impegni. Perché a differenza delle altre il nostro calendario alla fine è durissimo. Non dobbiamo arrivare nelle ultime giornate con pochi punti di distacco da Atalanta e Napoli, altrimenti rischiamo grosso.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Noi dobbiamo assolutamente fare più punti possibili in questi impegni. Perché a differenza delle altre il nostro calendario alla fine è durissimo. Non dobbiamo arrivare nelle ultime giornate con pochi punti di distacco da Atalanta e Napoli, altrimenti rischiamo grosso.



La nostra corsa è sul Napoli, non può essere altrimenti. Ovviamente sarebbe da orgasmo anche solo pensare che la Juventus potrebbe star fuori dalle prime quattro, ma sappiamo che non accadrà, ergo dobbiamo sperare a tutti i costi che i gobbi vincano contro il Napoli nel recupero. A quel punto saremmo a +6 sul Napoli che diventa +7 per lo scontro diretto dove fortunatamente siamo in vantaggio noi. 

E allo stesso modo non facciamoci deviare da sogni impossibili di rimonte scudetto, dobbiamo sperare che anche l'Inter batta il Napoli al San Paolo (qui è tosta!). Se facciamo il nostro dovere abbiamo tutte le carte per mantenere il +6/+7 fino a 4 giornate dalla fine. A quel punto, pur avendo ancora Juve e Atalanta da affrontare, ci basterà battere Torino e Cagliari (ahi, guarda caso sono le due che si stanno giocando l'ultimo posto retrocessione O_O) 

Se sbagliamo una sola partita tra quelle che precedono Lazio-Milan, si rischia probabilmente di compromettere tutto.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Marzo 2021)

dobbiamo chiuderla prima, vincendo intanto le prossime 4 partite di campionato che sono fattibili.
il finale di stagione per noi è tostissimo, atalanta juve e le due che si giocano la salvezza all'ultima giornata (cagliari e torino), altre squadre hanno invece 12 punti sicuri (avranno 4 squadre non in lotta per nulla, che gli regaleranno punti).


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La nostra corsa è sul Napoli, non può essere altrimenti. Ovviamente sarebbe da orgasmo anche solo pensare che la Juventus potrebbe star fuori dalle prime quattro, ma sappiamo che non accadrà, ergo dobbiamo sperare a tutti i costi che i gobbi vincano contro il Napoli nel recupero. A quel punto saremmo a +6 sul Napoli che diventa +7 per lo scontro diretto dove fortunatamente siamo in vantaggio noi.
> 
> E allo stesso modo non facciamoci deviare da sogni impossibili di rimonte scudetto, dobbiamo sperare che anche l'Inter batta il Napoli al San Paolo (qui è tosta!). Se facciamo il nostro dovere abbiamo tutte le carte per mantenere il +6/+7 fino a 4 giornate dalla fine. A quel punto, pur avendo ancora Juve e Atalanta da affrontare, ci basterà battere Torino e Cagliari (ahi, guarda caso sono le due che si stanno giocando l'ultimo posto retrocessione O_O)
> 
> Se sbagliamo una sola partita tra quelle che precedono Lazio-Milan, si rischia probabilmente di compromettere tutto.



Sono d'accordo su tutto. Per me addirittura dobbiamo vincerle tutte, compresa la lazietta. I bonus al massimo ce li dobbiamo giocare con Atalanta e ladri


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Marzo 2021)

Ovviamente la corsa oramai è da fare sul napoli ma direi che guardare davanti e sperare anche in qualche passo falso di inter e juve non è così sbagliato.
Se i gobbi vincono contro il napoli, noi restiamo a +6 a 10 giornate dal termine e quindi potendo perderne 2 in più di loro su 10, non poco!


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *28a giornata
> IL NAPOLI PASSA IL DOPPIO ESAME
> BRIVIDI PER JUVE E MILAN
> 
> ...



Ieri era la partita più tosta perchè veniva dopo gli sforzi e le tossine mentali dell'eliminazione dalla coppa.
Dopo la sosta dovremmo recuperare quasi tutti e io , sinceramente, con una difesa composta da kjaer, tomori e theo (peccato per calabria), in mezzo al campo kessie+benna , ibra davanti e sotto-punta il miglior calha con rebic e saele ho paura di nessuno.
Non dico che le vinceremo tutte ma la nostra squadra al completo sa tenere il campo contro tutte e sa giocare le due fasi.


Forse un giorno capiremo che gli infortuni ci hanno fatto pagare un costo salatissimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2021)

*QUOTA CHAMPIONS!
SI VIAGGIA SOPRA GLI 80 PUNTI! (per ora)

*MILAN 59 (10 partite da giocare)
JUVE 55 (11 partite da giocare)
ATALANTA 55 (10 partite da giocare)
NAPOLI 53 (11 partite da giocare)

Quattro squadre in 6 punti, o forse meno, a seconda di come finisce Juve-Napoli. 
Scontri diretti ancora da giocare:

7 aprile: Juventus - Napoli 
18 aprile: Atalanta - Juventus
18 aprile: Napoli - Inter
21 aprile: Roma - Atalanta
21 aprile: Napoli - Lazio
25 aprile: Lazio - Milan
9 maggio: Juventus - Milan
16 maggio: Juventus - Inter
23 maggio: Atalanta - Milan

Dal punto di vista del calendario, la Juventus ha il percorso sulla carta più difficile essendo 4 gli scontri diretti che deve ancora affrontare, mentre le altre ne hanno tre. Però Pirlo potrebbe usufruire di un "bonus" alla penultima considerando che l'Inter avrà già matematicamente vinto il campionato.

Il Napoli finirà i suoi scontri diretti il 21 aprile, dopo aver affrontato in tre giorni Inter e Lazio. Quindi in discesa fino alla fine. Il 21 aprile si conteranno i punti di distacco dalla zona Champions e si capirà se Gattuso può farcela o se avrà di nuovo perso contatto. 

Il Milan al contrario gli scontri diretti li ha tutti alla fine ed è costretto a fare bene da qui al 25 aprile. Ogni punto perso peserà tantissimo e può far la differenza nell'affrontare le big avendo a disposizione un solo risultato oppure due. 

L'Atalanta macina sempre tanti punti negli sprint finali e non ha di certo paura degli scontri diretti che le mancano, soffre solo la Juventus, ma è favorita contro Roma e Milan. Un leggero fastidio per i bergamaschi potrebbe essere l'impegno della finale di coppa italia del 19 maggio, a soli 4 giorni dalla sfida probabilmente decisiva con i rossoneri. 

***************

Una volta con 80-83 punti si potevano vincere gli scudetti. 
Se Milan-Juve-Atalanta-Napoli riprendessero una marcia ad alta media punti, senza fallire contro le medio-piccole, 80 punti diventerebbe la quota minima per il quarto posto. 
Vediamo. 

Molto dipenderà da Juventus-Napoli. Se si giocasse oggi e finisse X, l'Atalanta sarebbe titolare del quarto posto (55), un punto sotto la Juventus terza (56) e un punto sopra il Napoli quinto (54).

*Pronosticando tutte vittorie negli scontri non diretti*: 
- il Milan può vincere 7 partite su 10 e andare a 80
- il Napoli può vincerne 8 su 10 e andare a 78
- la Juventus può vincerne 7 su 10 e andare a 77 
- l'Atalanta può vincerne 7 su 10 e andare a 76 

Se il Napoli non batte nè l'Inter, né la Lazio, *80 punti sarebbero sufficienti*, in particolare per il Milan che ha una classifica avulsa migliore con i partenopei (che andrebbero anche loro a 80 con due X tra Inter e Lazio). 

Se Gattuso dovesse fare il finale di campionato della vita (portando via addirittura 4 punti tra Inter e Lazio) si salirebbe ancora di livello.

A quel punto nonostante gli *80 punti* il Milan di Pioli per stare tranquillo sarebbe comunque obbligato a battere la Lazio (salirebbe a 83) oppure a non perdere contro Juventus e Atalanta, che potrebbero pareggiare tra di loro e poi andare a riprendere i rossoneri proprio alla fine. 

***************

*PRECISAZIONE*: io non credo proprio che né noi, né le dirette concorrenti, terremo questa andatura, in particolare noi e il Napoli che non siamo squadre da filotto, più realisticamente si starà sui 76-77 punti. Comunque davvero ogni stop da ora in avanti avrà un peso enorme.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *QUOTA CHAMPIONS!
> SI VIAGGIA SOPRA GLI 80 PUNTI! (per ora)
> 
> *MILAN 59 (10 partite da giocare)
> ...



Il punto però è che si da sempre per certa la Juve che alla fine la sfanga..ok..ma se perde col Napoli sono loro i primi a doversi preoccupare, più di noi in teoria visto che sono a -4..

Io sinceramente per il 4° firmerei, ma solo perché non mi fido di noi stessi..ma che il Napoli faccia 80 punti non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo..e non credo nemmeno la dea che l'anno scorso con un filotto finale mostruoso ha comunque chiuso a 78..


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto però è che si da sempre per certa la Juve che alla fine la sfanga..ok..ma se perde col Napoli sono loro i primi a doversi preoccupare, più di noi in teoria visto che sono a -4..
> 
> Io sinceramente per il 4° firmerei, ma solo perché non mi fido di noi stessi..ma che il Napoli faccia 80 punti non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo..e non credo nemmeno la dea che l'anno scorso con un filotto finale mostruoso ha comunque chiuso a 78..



Non ci credo nemmeno io ma rispetto allo scorso anno le partite sono un po' più distanziate mentre nel 2020 si giocava sempre e comunque ogni 3 giorni con meno recupero di energie. Per questo la media punti può salire.


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *QUOTA CHAMPIONS!
> SI VIAGGIA SOPRA GLI 80 PUNTI! (per ora)
> 
> *MILAN 59 (10 partite da giocare)
> ...



Mamma mia gente...campionato tostissimo. A chi resterà fuori dalle prime 4 scoppierà il fegato sicuro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Marzo 2021)

io sono moderatamente positivo. Abbiamo vantaggio su tutte e tre le inseguitrici (juve, atalanta e napoli), pensare di farsi passare da tutte e tre sarebbe un semi-suicidio. Se Dio vuole cominciamo avere anche una squadra più completa dopo la sosta. 

Comunque avremo le idee chiare dopo la partita Juventus-Napoli, io spererei in un 1 per tenere il Napoli a distanza che al momento ha 6 punti (7 considerando gli scontri diretti) da noi. 7 punti di vantaggio a 10 partite rimanenti sono una vera enormità.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2021)

*DOVE ABBIAMO PERSO LA CHAMPIONS

*Riapro un attimo questo thread che avevo abbandonato quando avevo perso le speranze per una curiosità statistica. 
Sicuramente Milan-Cagliari di ieri sera sarà ricordata come la partita che ci ha condannato nella corsa alla Champions. 
Ma volevo far notare in parallelo il cammino delle 4 sorelle subito dietro all'Inter.

Atalanta, Napoli, Milan e Juventus sono in perfetta *parità *come punti persi contro le non-sorelle, ovvero le squadre dall'ottavo posto in giù. 

In pratica (considerando che Napoli e Juventus vincano contro Verona e Bologna) avrebbero fatto tutte *60 punti su 78*!!

*CLASSIFICA PUNTI CONTRO SQUADRE DA OTTAVO POSTO IN GIU:*

Atalanta 60
Napoli 60*
Milan 60
Juventus 60*

* 57 fino a oggi ma consideriamo vittorie contro Verona e Bologna

La differenza quindi tra queste 4 sorelle è uscita/uscirà fuori negli scontri diretti. 

*CLASSIFICA SCONTRI DIRETTI*:

NAPOLI 19 (6 punti con Roma, 3 contro Atalanta Lazio Juve Milan, 1 contro Inter)
ATALANTA 18* (4 punti contro Roma e Juve, 3 contro Lazio Napoli e Milan, 1 contro lnter) 
JUVENTUS 18 (4 punti contro Lazio e Roma, 3 contro Inter Milan e Napoli, 1 contro Atalanta)
MILAN 16* (4 punti contro Roma, 3 contro Inter Juve Lazio e Napoli, 0 contro Atalanta)

*Atalanta e Milan una partita in meno.

In pratica se il Milan perde o pareggia a Bergamo avrà comunque meno punti negli scontri diretti rispetto alle altre rivali. 

Ergo si può dire che a oggi fanno un enorme differenza non tanto i punti persi col Cagliari, ma la differenza più grande l'ha fatta la gara di San Siro contro il Napoli (col rigore negato a Theo) nonché il rigore inventato in Juve-Inter su Cuadrado che ha garantito alla Juve un bonus di 2 punti decisivo.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2338899 ha scritto:


> *DOVE ABBIAMO PERSO LA CHAMPIONS
> 
> *Riapro un attimo questo thread che avevo abbandonato quando avevo perso le speranze per una curiosità statistica.
> Sicuramente Milan-Cagliari di ieri sera sarà ricordata come la partita che ci ha condannato nella corsa alla Champions.
> ...



Ed invece fanno un enorme differenza. Inutile cercare sempre scuse in fattori esterni ed idipendenti da noi, cominciamo a prenderci le nostre responsabilità, perché Sassuolo, Spezia e Cagliari c'é le siamo autoinflitte da soli. Se si vuole tornare a vincere non possiamo nasconderci dietro il "sistema" .

Per il resto perfetto  

Ah non dimentichiamoci come abbiamo abbordato la partita in modo vergognoso sottovalutando in modo clamoroso l'avversario (qui dentro incluso, io per primo). Il Milan ha fatto video del cavolo su quanto siamo "on fire"... Inaugura la nuova maglia per dimostrare quanto siamo fighi, e mette i cori della curva. Insomma pretendevamo solo che ci lasciassero partire 3-0 ed allora avremo cominciato a giocare? Che pagliacci dai.


----------



## Superpippo80 (17 Maggio 2021)

Dovevamo vincerne una tra Parma, Udinese, Samp e Cagliari. L'abbiamo persa li.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338922 ha scritto:


> Ed invece fanno un enorme differenza. Inutile cercare sempre scuse in fattori esterni ed idipendenti da noi, cominciamo a prenderci le nostre responsabilità, perché Sassuolo, Spezia e Cagliari c'é le siamo autoinflitte da soli. Se si vuole tornare a vincere non possiamo nasconderci dietro il "sistema" .



Era per dire che non fanno differenza perché gli altri hanno perso ugualmente punti con le squadrette


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2338899 ha scritto:


> *DOVE ABBIAMO PERSO LA CHAMPIONS
> 
> *Riapro un attimo questo thread che avevo abbandonato quando avevo perso le speranze per una curiosità statistica.
> Sicuramente Milan-Cagliari di ieri sera sarà ricordata come la partita che ci ha condannato nella corsa alla Champions.
> ...



Pazzesco tutte e quattro perfettamente appaiate (ma finché le due partite non si sono giocate spero nel miracolo)

Statistica interessante perché la dice lunga sull'equilibrio palesemente presente in questo campionato, e non ci sono infortuni del Milan che tengano.

A noi fa impazzire Cagliari perché partita più saliente. Ma il gioco di aggiungere una sola vittoria, o anche meno, con una squadretta lo possono tutti, vedi gobbi che fanno 1 punto in due partite col Benevento. O il Napoli che perde 2 punti al 94' col Cagliari


----------

